# DIRECTV HD TiVo (THR22-100) Anticipation (Official Q4-11 Thread)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Will this be the last anticipation thread for the THR22?

Maybe. Maybe not. It's all rumor and speculation.

To sum up what we think we know so far:


The new device will run on HR22-100 hardware and be known internally as the THR22.
The user interface will most closely resemble the old HR10 and will not look like the TiVo Premiere or later products. 
Multi-room viewing will not be supported at launch.

In the meantime, remember that it's more fun when everyone's polite and friendly. This thread can be pretty loose, but it doesn't have to be rude.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The time has come to anticipate anew.

Mike


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

I thought it was out


----------



## Satchaser (Sep 23, 2006)

Solid signal is showing a picture of THR-22 with a description and caveat that it is not yet available. This may be old new but the first time I noticed it.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=THR22&d=DIRECTV-TiVO-THR22-High-Definition-MPEG4-HDDVR-(THR22)&c=DIRECTV%20Receivers&sku=[/url]


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Satchaser said:


> Solid signal is showing a picture of THR-22 with a description and caveat that it is not yet available. This may be old new but the first time I noticed it.
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=THR22&d=DIRECTV-TiVO-THR22-High-Definition-MPEG4-HDDVR-(THR22)&c=DIRECTV%20Receivers&sku=[/url]


Its old news unfortunately;

Link fixed anyway though;

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...-MPEG4-HDDVR-(THR22)&c=DIRECTV Receivers&sku=


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Once again, in to the realm of speculation, rumors, hints, whispers, and reading the tea leaves at the bottom of investor's conferences. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

this was supposed to be out by now..i need more SPs! hdtivo starting to randomly reboot


----------



## Sleeper (Oct 1, 2011)

I just got off the phone with DirecTv. The first customer service rep was the usual DTV moron, claiming they don't even have Tivos. After demanding to speak with a supervisor, I was transferred to the protection plan department. This rep was more knowledgeable. He confirmed that DirecTv had the units in stock. He told me that the model number was THR22. He told me that there is no offical release date. He said it looks like it's going to be real soon.

I subbed to the protection plan a few months ago under the advise of another DirecTv rep. I have four DirecTv Tivos and the protection plan was suggested in order to avoid paying for the new units. When my existing Tivos die, DirecTv will have to supply new ones at no charge. I expect all my existing Tivos will die within a few months of the new unit being released.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> . I expect all my existing Tivos will die within a few months of the new unit being released.


With a little help?


----------



## Sleeper (Oct 1, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> With a little help?


As far as I'm concerned, the HR10-250s are already defectiive -as for some strange reason my HD Tivos aren't receiving HD anymore!!!!

The DTV moron on the other end of the phone isn't going to say "That's becasue we use MPEG4 streams and your unit can only receive MPEG2 streams"?

And yes, with whatever help the units need!!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems to be fraud to me. Hope they catch you and deactivate your account.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Wouldn't be fraud for me, all my D* units have failed all the time. Tivo couldn't help but be an upgrade.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> I just got off the phone with DirecTv. The first customer service rep was the usual DTV moron, claiming they don't even have Tivos. After demanding to speak with a supervisor, I was transferred to the protection plan department. This rep was more knowledgeable. He confirmed that DirecTv had the units in stock. He told me that the model number was THR22. He told me that there is no offical release date. He said it looks like it's going to be real soon.
> 
> I subbed to the protection plan a few months ago under the advise of another DirecTv rep. I have four DirecTv Tivos and the protection plan was suggested in order to avoid paying for the new units. When my existing Tivos die, DirecTv will have to supply new ones at no charge. I expect all my existing Tivos will die within a few months of the new unit being released.


The first person was correct and the second person fed you a line to shut you up. Any agent on the phone will not have any idea what is in a warehouse unless he also works for the local hsp and stocks the shelves. The agent probably reads this forum and saw that there are testing units, which we've known about for over a yaer now, so he said that DIRECTV has them. Nothing stays secret so if DIRECTV had made an announcement to it's employees it would have been leaked. Hence the release date of the Nomad that got changed.

I also think you're going to be disappointed when you choose to have your TiVo's die.

1Q 2012 at the earliest and even still I would be surprised to see it come out then. Things like HD GUI, Nomad and other products are just making it longer to come to market or more irrelevant depending on whether TiVo adds support for it or not.



Sleeper said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the HR10-250s are already defectiive -as for some strange reason my HD Tivos aren't receiving HD anymore!!!!
> 
> The DTV moron on the other end of the phone isn't going to say "That's becasue we use MPEG4 streams and your unit can only receive MPEG2 streams"?
> 
> And yes, with whatever help the units need!!!


That's exactly what they would say by the way.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

<moderator note>
Fraud is an ugly word--because it is an ugly concept. Please, let us not discuss fraud at DBStalk. By that I mean please don't hint too broadly about "failures" of equipment.

If things really fail the _original_ specifications, of course that is ok. But better off not saying anything else.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Old interface and no MRV? No thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Sleeper" said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the HR10-250s are already defectiive -as for some strange reason my HD Tivos aren't receiving HD anymore!!!!
> 
> The DTV moron on the other end of the phone isn't going to say "That's becasue we use MPEG4 streams and your unit can only receive MPEG2 streams"?
> 
> And yes, with whatever help the units need!!!


That would be what a smart CSR would say, it's the truth. Personally, I prefer the benefits of MPEG4. Many more people benefit than are inconvenienced by it.


----------



## Sleeper (Oct 1, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> Seems to be fraud to me. Hope they catch you and deactivate your account.


Oh, and what do you call what DirecTv did to all of us loyal DirecTv/Tivo customers, early adopters of HD DVRS who paid thousands of dollars for our HD Tivos that were quicly obseleted and replaced by their own crappy units. Hmmm, that sounds like fraud to me!

Oh, not to mention the THOUSANDS of dollars that I pay DirecTv every year! Oh yeah, they really want to cut off their nose despite their face. Any bean counter realizes that a few hundred dollars equipment out of their pocket is worth keeping a customer that pays them a ton of money.

Perhaps you need to get a grip on reality before you shoot off your mouth in the future and start accusing people of committing crimes. Last time I checked asking for your HD equipment to received HD channels wasn't a crime.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> Perhaps you need to get a grip on reality before you shoot off your mouth in the future and start accusing people of committing crimes. Last time I checked asking for your HD equipment to received HD channels wasn't a crime.


No, but causing intentional damage to get one replaced free, is.

Oh, and I did not accuse you. You plainly stated your intention above.

BTW, me record player wouldnt play cassettes, my cassette player wouldnt play CD's, and my CD player wont play BluRay. Your Mpeg2 DVR wont play Mpeg4. Simple as that. I call it progress. Its not like they did it overnight. They left the Mpeg2 HD channels active for years after the changeover.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> Oh, and what do you call what DirecTv did to all of us loyal DirecTv/Tivo customers, early adopters of HD DVRS who paid thousands of dollars for our HD Tivos that were quicly obseleted and replaced by their own crappy units. Hmmm, that sounds like fraud to me!
> 
> Oh, not to mention the THOUSANDS of dollars that I pay DirecTv every year! Oh yeah, they really want to cut off their nose despite their face. Any bean counter realizes that a few hundred dollars equipment out of their pocket is worth keeping a customer that pays them a ton of money.
> 
> Perhaps you need to get a grip on reality before you shoot off your mouth in the future and start accusing people of committing crimes. Last time I checked asking for your HD equipment to received HD channels wasn't a crime.


DIRECTV had multiple attemps to get customers with non mpeg 4 TiVo's to swap to current ones for free. Some people chose not to take them. Some people even had theirs swapped multiple times. Do some searches on here and you'll find that out.

So good luck with whatever you try to do but don't be surprised when your "reality" doesn't line up with DIRECTV's later.

However at least you have quite awhile before you even have to worry about it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> Oh, and what do you call what DirecTv did to all of us loyal DirecTv/Tivo customers, early adopters of HD DVRS who paid thousands of dollars for our HD Tivos that were quicly obseleted and replaced by their own crappy units. Hmmm, that sounds like fraud to me!
> 
> Oh, not to mention the THOUSANDS of dollars that I pay DirecTv every year! Oh yeah, they really want to cut off their nose despite their face. Any bean counter realizes that a few hundred dollars equipment out of their pocket is worth keeping a customer that pays them a ton of money.
> 
> Perhaps you need to get a grip on reality before you shoot off your mouth in the future and start accusing people of committing crimes. Last time I checked asking for your HD equipment to received HD channels wasn't a crime.


Directv offered to upgrade your hd tivos to Directv hd dvrs for free at some point, they did to everyone. YOU declined. They committed no fraud, they gave you an option to continue to get all the hd you had plus tons more, and you declined. Not their fault you don't have hd, its yours. Also, I suspect that the upgrade for your "defective" units will not be the new hd tivo. They will have a different fee based on the press release years ago. You should get a Dirctv HD DVR.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sleeper said:


> Oh, and what do you call what DirecTv did to all of us loyal DirecTv/Tivo customers, early adopters of HD DVRS who paid thousands of dollars for our HD Tivos that were quicly obseleted and replaced by their own crappy units. Hmmm, that sounds like fraud to me!
> 
> Oh, not to mention the THOUSANDS of dollars that I pay DirecTv every year! Oh yeah, they really want to cut off their nose despite their face. Any bean counter realizes that a few hundred dollars equipment out of their pocket is worth keeping a customer that pays them a ton of money.
> 
> Perhaps you need to get a grip on reality before you shoot off your mouth in the future and start accusing people of committing crimes. Last time I checked asking for your HD equipment to received HD channels wasn't a crime.


As has been stated, most, if not all, HR10-250 owners had opportunities to replace their units for free. And keep their old units as well. DIRECTV took care of their customers.

Some people did not like their options, and I can understand that to a degree. (The keeping their old units part makes it harder to agree with, though. I could have sold my units on eBay for more than I paid for them at one point.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

Sleeper said:


> cut off their nose despite their face.


:lol: Thanks...made my evening.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Is this thing finally available at retail? No? Color me surprised. 

(Even money on there being a Q1 2012 anticipation thread).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Gee Sleeper, where've you been for all the other threads?

You seem very entertaining.

"despite my face".. LOL


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> When my existing Tivos die, DirecTv will have to supply new ones at no charge. I expect all my existing Tivos will die within a few months of the new unit being released.


I have no information on the subject, but can't imagine the old HD Tivos would be replaced by the new THR22. There's always a story that contradicts the rule, but I wouldn't think this will be the policy.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> I have no information on the subject, but can't imagine the old HD Tivos would be replaced by the new THR22. There's always a story that contradicts the rule, but I wouldn't think this will be the policy.


Im betting you are right. If there is ANY swap out program at all (considering they had several already), my bet would be on refurbed HR20's or HR21's depending on whether you use the OTA feature.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Im betting you are right. If there is ANY swap out program at all (considering they had several already), my bet would be on refurbed HR20's or HR21's depending on whether you use the OTA feature.


as stated numerous times ad-nauseum - you get what they send you, like it or leave.

Is the HR10-250 even covered as a HD unit any more since they do no require a mandatory HD package if they are the only thing on the account, seem to remember something about them being downgraded to a SD unit in the eyes of directv


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> *as stated numerous times ad-nauseum - you get what they send you, like it or leave. ... *


Unless you upgrade to a 3D TV, then DIRECTV will swap out an HR20 for anything between an HR21-24.

Otherwise I agree there is no overall changeout program for the HR20 as though its being phased out that I'm aware of, and you do indeed get whatever DIRECTV sends you including refurbished HR20s.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I beleive he wants D* to swap out his 10-250 for a Thr 22.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I do think you will be able to get a tivo on purpose, its just a matter if they will consider it a regular replacement for what he has, or if there will always be an additional charge for it up front as well as monthly. I suspect his current tivo fall into the same category as the current hrs, and I don't expect that to change.

Directv will have to add two new categories for receivers soon, both he tivo, and the hr34. They are actually different devices than the other hrs, even in directvs eyes.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there anything the new Tivo unit will offer that would be considered an upgrade to the existing HR's? (Well maybe the peanut remote) Will the GUI be Tivo's? Just what would make anyone care to have the THR without some new features we don't now have. To be honest, I hated the HR's and dearly missed my Tivo's until we got double play and with the advent of MRV I am totally happy with my HR's and I love the new Beta GUI us CE'rs just recently got.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

MrDad0330 said:


> Is there anything the new Tivo unit will offer that would be considered an upgrade to the existing HR's? (Well maybe the peanut remote) ...


Possibly true OTA local channel scanning with an AM21 instead of the H/HR's current cornball downloadable database method.



> Will the GUI be Tivo's?


Yes, but from about 2003 as used on the old HR10-210



> ... Just what would make anyone care to have the THR without some new features we don't now have. ...


An inexplicable unswerving loyalty to TIVO no matter what I suppose ... :nono:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Will this be the last anticipation thread for the THR22?


I have a feeling you are still going to be asking this in 2026 .


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> I have a feeling you are still going to be asking this in 2026 .


Definitely not. While DIRECTV will be up to the HR98 by then, the TiVo fans will still be waiting for the THR42, having finally abandoned the HR22 hardware in 2020... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

MrDad0330 said:


> Is there anything the new Tivo unit will offer that would be considered an upgrade to the existing HR's? (Well maybe the peanut remote) Will the GUI be Tivo's? Just what would make anyone care to have the THR without some new features we don't now have. To be honest, I hated the HR's and dearly missed my Tivo's until we got double play and with the advent of MRV I am totally happy with my HR's and I love the new Beta GUI us CE'rs just recently got.


Dedicated slo-mo button. One that works the instant you push the button on the frame you choose to start it at. Not forcing you to wait around until the machine decides to start the slo-mo. Huge for sports fans.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> I beleive he wants D* to swap out his 10-250 for a Thr 22.


doubt it


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless you upgrade to a 3D TV, then DIRECTV will swap out an HR20 for anything between an HR21-24.
> 
> Otherwise I agree there is no overall changeout program for the HR20 as though its being phased out that I'm aware of, and you do indeed get whatever DIRECTV sends you including refurbished HR20s.


Don;t think that is always true, inlaws bought a LG passive 3D, Directv stated they will not swap a working unit, 4 calls, all the same response - and they, like myself will not play the "I will cancel if you don't give me what I want" game


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Don;t think that is always true, inlaws bought a LG passive 3D, Directv stated they will not swap a working unit, 4 calls, all the same response - and they, like myself will not play the "I will cancel if you don't give me what I want" game


You have to state you just purchased a new 3D TV and your getting an error message that states "this program can not be viewed because this reciver is not 3D capable".

They by policy they will (and must) swap you out to a model that is in fact capable of 3D (anything from an HR21 to an HR24). The swap out will also NOT extend your contract or obligate you further in any way!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> Dedicated slo-mo button. One that works the instant you push the button on the frame you choose to start it at. Not forcing you to wait around until the machine decides to start the slo-mo. Huge for sports fans.


Ya know, I don't actually get this. Being a sports fan and obviously know a lot of sports fans, very few (and I never do) use the slo-mo option on any DVR I've had. The game broadcast itself shows endless slo-mo's of big plays, why do I want to bother with trying to slo-mo myself? Anyway, to each his own.


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Ya know, I don't actually get this. Being a sports fan and obviously know a lot of sports fans, very few (and I never do) use the slo-mo option on any DVR I've had. The game broadcast itself shows endless slo-mo's of big plays, why do I want to bother with trying to slo-mo myself? Anyway, to each his own.


That may be true of the "slower" sports like football (the 'murican kind) and baseball, but there are other sports, like hockey and football (the global kind, aka soccer), where action is pretty quick and timeouts can be few and far between.

That being said, I've never really felt a need for a slow-mo button, even for hockey. I have, however, had the need a few times to back up a few seconds so I could see a particular play again.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd say hockey slo-mo is the most critical. Play is so fast and continuous. A lot of times on goals against I want to see how our D broke down, who let his man through, etc. They don't cover that in slo-mos much.

On hockey goals it's only in slo-mo where you see how the puck got through.

Also you want to go from slo-mo to still and back and forth sometimes. The TV guys don't do that much.

Got a Sanyo VCR in 1980 with a slo-mo button and never had any vid recorder since that didn't have a dedicated slo-mo button...until crazy D* with their idiotic push-and-wait system.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I check this thread once a quarter and I see nothing has changed. I agree with the comments that we will see a Q1 2012 thread. Maybe the box will be out before the world ends on December 21st of next year.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Maruuk said:


> I'd say hockey slo-mo is the most critical. Play is so fast and continuous. A lot of times on goals against I want to see how our D broke down, who let his man through, etc. They don't cover that in slo-mos much.
> 
> On hockey goals it's only in slo-mo where you see how the puck got through.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree that a dedicated slo-mo button would be nice. I just don't know anyone that uses slo-mo. And we watch a lot of hockey in the great white north called Michigan.  But I obviously don't know everyone. LOL

Perhaps demographic data DirecTV has done shows that like PIP, the slo-mo is a cool feature that almost nobody uses.

Anyway, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I use Slo-Mo when I am watching Golf and a player's ball get lost or goes out of bounds, I can rewind it and then hit the Slo-Mo Button to watch the ball as it comes down and then hit Pause as it is about to hit the ground and then I look around and can see where it is in relationship to other landmarks around.

A lot of times they are looking in the wrong location and I know where it is and they don't.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Ya know, I don't actually get this. Being a sports fan and obviously know a lot of sports fans, very few (and I never do) use the slo-mo option on any DVR I've had. The game broadcast itself shows endless slo-mo's of big plays, why do I want to bother with trying to slo-mo myself? Anyway, to each his own.


I can live without it but slo mo on football games is often wrong, although they are getting better. When they show a replay for officials review, for example, they often slow it down but don't control stop points, etc. For example, if you are trying to determine if a players knee is down before he crosses the goal line, most football broadcasts will slow mo through the play rather than slo mo and stop then continue the slo mo. Stopping is key.

Then they do NOT replay everything. Especially if they are going to a commercial.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have used it for Survivor a couple of times. :grin:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Possibly true OTA local channel scanning with an AM21 instead of the H/HR's current cornball downloadable database method.


I'll bet it works the same as the HRs and does not scan. Remember, one of the new requirements is they use directvs guide data.

Integrating the guide data for ota and sat on the original HD Tivo was one of the reasons for its long delay in launching.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Maruuk said:


> I'd say hockey slo-mo is the most critical. Play is so fast and continuous. A lot of times on goals against I want to see how our D broke down, who let his man through, etc. They don't cover that in slo-mos much.
> 
> On hockey goals it's only in slo-mo where you see how the puck got through.
> 
> ...


I don't watch much hockey so this description of how slo-mo and a dedicated button is quite helpful to understanding another way to use the system (or want to use the system.)

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> You have to state you just purchased a new 3D TV and your getting an error message that states "this program can not be viewed because this reciver is not 3D capable".
> 
> They by policy they will (and must) swap you out to a model that is in fact capable of 3D (anything from an HR21 to an HR24). The swap out will also NOT extend your contract or obligate you further in any way!


Told them, did not get one. Maybe because I owned all my equipment at the time


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Told them, did not get one. Maybe because I owned all my equipment at the time


I would sugggest you call back and calmly ask to speak to a supervisor. Ask him/her to explain the policy because I'm pretty sure if you have a 3D TV and you don't have a receiver that's 3D capable then they will replace it.

Mike


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

peanut? dont even tell me the peanut will be with tivo. i'm so used to the sony t60 i bought a vl900 then a 600 for the hdtivo....i do find the hr20's remote adequate though


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2011)

Wasn't it about this time last year, Tom Rogers from Tivo, said the release of the new Tivo D unit, would not released until after the first of the year. As it was not good business to release a new product during the holiday season. If by chance it was not Tom R. who said that, someone did. I looked and could not find it. So, we are close to entering the holiday season. Q1 2012 here we come, maybe...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordic said:


> Wasn't it about this time last year, Tom Rogers from Tivo, said the release of the new Tivo D unit, would not released until after the first of the year. As it was not good business to release a new product during the holiday season. If by chance it was not Tom R. who said that, someone did. I looked and could not find it. So, we are close to entering the holiday season. Q1 2012 here we come, maybe...


I can't see anyone saying that but I won't say it wasn't said. The holiday season is the best quarter for spending as far as consumers go. So really the best time to release a product is close to October-November as it preps people for the holiday season.


----------



## chapel (Aug 27, 2011)

Just curious... has a solid release date even popped up yet?
I'm getting ready to toss my HR22 in the ocean...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't toss your HR22 in the ocean just yet. I have a feeling you'll be needing it for another season.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

premiere is on order and will run side by side with DTV for a week probly then ditch DTV. my hdtivo finally died and if they had the new tivo i may have stayed, but then again, i can save 80 a month by cutting the cord. so there is no incentive for me to stay anymore...at least DTV is acknowledging their mistake and coming out with a 100 SP machine at last.


----------



## mdntcallr (Feb 19, 2006)

Sadly at this point and no details on the d TiVo release, my bet is it will have so many TiVo functions disabled, what is the point going to be? 

If you can't back content up, what is the point?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mdntcallr said:


> If you can't back content up, what is the point?


Well that will *never* happen with DirecTV anyway since the content providers will screen bloody murder and DirecTV will open a whole can of worms they don't want. So if that's a key feature then plan now to not have it or plan to move on where you can have a stand alone Tivo.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

mdntcallr said:


> If you can't back content up, what is the point?


Even the new stand alone TIVO's have restrictions on what programs can be viewed in their version of MRV or transferred via TIVO-to-go. DirecTV only limits transfers, not MRV. My brother has TIVO with Cox Cable and constantly runs into this problem.



TIVO website said:


> Not all programs may be transferred using the Multi-Room Viewing or TiVoToGo features due to the use of copy protection mechanisms permitted under the FCC's encoding rules. Some shows cannot be transferred due to the copy protection assigned them by the program provider.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/product-features/stay-connected/tivo-desktop/index.html


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

MrDad0330 said:


> Is there anything the new Tivo unit will offer that would be considered an upgrade to the existing HR's?


I think you're kind of missing the point. It's not that the new TiVo is meant to replace anyone's beloved D* hardware or be everyone's preferred upgrade. It's just one more hardware/software option for receiving DirecTV programming, especially intended for the people who really like what TiVo-based units have to offer.

Bob


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Could be a glimmer of hope for a December launch.


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=477178


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i can probably guaranteed nov 3...within a week i'll be canceling dtv....then the tivo will come out and be the best dvr in the world with unlimited SP and 4 tuners AND still have the good old tivo 0 animation my t60 had along with the same style remote


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

newsposter said:


> i can probably guaranteed nov 3...within a week i'll be canceling dtv....then the tivo will come out and be the best dvr in the world with unlimited SP and 4 tuners AND still have the good old tivo 0 animation my t60 had along with the same style remote


You're safe it won't have 4 tuners.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8747147#post8747147

FEB it is!!! ....maybe ill suspend instead of cancel


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8747147#post8747147
> 
> FEB it is!!! ....maybe ill suspend instead of cancel


There's no reason to believe the current rumors any more than the previous ones.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, you never know. It's as likely as anything else.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hey, you never know. It's as likely as anything else.


I thought Doug said June or July and now we are talking about the end of the year, 2011 or after that!!!

I said I didn't think it would ever see the light of day and so far I am doing Great!!!

By the time it gets here there will not be many who even care because the Directv DVRs will be Far Superior!!!


----------



## fernly (Aug 5, 2010)

's been six months since I gave up and chucked the series 2 for an HR24, and I thought I'd check back and see if the ol' anticipation thread was still ticking over. If and when the tivo shows I'll be very interested, but really the HR24 is doing fine for us. Just a couple of minor annoyances -- at least twice we've deleted the wrong program and cursed the lack of a "trash can" folder; and we still miss the fun of browsing the eclectic finds in the suggestions folder.

Other than that, the new tivo would have to be strikingly better to justify the hassle of converting. Strikingly better, that is, than the promised new HD GUI if that arrives first.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Yea, I'm out also. The new GUI is awesome. It has all the speed I need and then some. My only complaint now relative to the D* dvr is the damn jump back when you pause live programming. The Tivo does not do this.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Yea, I'm out also. The new GUI is awesome. It has all the speed I need and then some. My only complaint now relative to the D* dvr is the damn jump back when you pause live programming. The Tivo does not do this.


???

None of my boxes do this when I pause live programming. Never have.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> ???
> 
> None of my boxes do this when I pause live programming. Never have.


All of mine do this but only when it's at the end of the buffer on live TV.

If I'm somewhere behind the end of the buffer it pauses and and plays without jumping back.

Personally, I don't find it to be a problem but some people do.

Mike


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> All of mine do this but only when it's at the end of the buffer on live TV.


It's probably because the DirecTV DVRs are showing live TV straight from the tuner, instead of off the disk like Tivo and most other DVRs. What you're seeing actually hasn't been buffered yet, so it has to jump back slightly.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got off the phone with DIRECTV. I was activating a replacement HR23 I received today because my old DVR died. The DIRECTV representative answered a lot of my questions about the new DIRECTV Tivo. Some of the answers surprised me. 
1. He says it looks like an HR24 on the outside. 
2. He says it has 5 tuners.
3. He says it will be out by year end but did not know an exact date. 
4. He was not sure of a price. 
All that conflicts with the rumours I have been hearing but there it is for your speculation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

drumdude said:


> I just got off the phone with DIRECTV. I was activating a replacement HR23 I received today because my old DVR died. The DIRECTV representative answered a lot of my questions about the new DIRECTV Tivo. Some of the answers surprised me.
> 1. He says it looks like an HR24 on the outside.
> 2. He says it has 5 tuners.
> 3. He says it will be out by year end but did not know an exact date.
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The CSR is way off base. It sounds like he's talking about the HR34, not the THR22.

The THR22 looks like an HR22, has 2 tuners, will probably not be out by the end of the year.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

The customer service rep I talked to also said that a new software update will be released on 11/1 that will improve speed of the HR22 and HR23's. Much of the blue in the menu's will be replaced by black.


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> The CSR is way off base. It sounds like he's talking about the HR34, not the THR22.
> 
> The THR22 looks like an HR22, has 2 tuners, will probably not be out by the end of the year.


Thanks for the welcome! You may be right but this CSR was VERY familiar with Tivo. We discussed the history of Tivo and DIRECTV in detail. He said it's got 5 tuners and looks like an HR24. Maybe he is just mistaken. Whatever it is I will be purchasing three.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

drumdude said:


> Thanks for the welcome! You may be right but this CSR was VERY familiar with Tivo. We discussed the history of Tivo and DIRECTV in detail. He said it's got 5 tuners and looks like an HR24. Maybe he is just mistaken. Whatever it is I will be purchasing three.


He was mistaken. He was describing the recently announced HR34, not the Tivo. See the First Look here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197609


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

drumdude said:


> The customer service rep I talked to also said that a new software update will be released on 11/1 that will improve speed of the HR22 and HR23's. Much of the blue in the menu's will be replaced by black.


The new gui will be rolled out slowly, starting soon. You can get a preview of it here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197205

And he is way off base on the tivo. He's definitiely talking about the hr34 when he says 5 tuners. I would suspect there is going to be a lot of confusion about the tivos and the hr34's and getting them mixed up by the CSRs in terms of which is which.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I would suspect there is going to be a lot of confusion about the tivos and the hr34's and getting them mixed up by the CSRs in terms of which is which.


One is a cutting-edge STB, the other is a warmed-over pile of crap. It's easy to see how they'd get confused. :lol:


----------



## drumdude (Oct 25, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> The new gui will be rolled out slowly, starting soon. You can get a preview of it here:
> 
> And he is way off base on the tivo. He's definitiely talking about the hr34 when he says 5 tuners. I would suspect there is going to be a lot of confusion about the tivos and the hr34's and getting them mixed up by the CSRs in terms of which is which.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> One is a cutting-edge STB, the other is a warmed-over pile of crap. It's easy to see how they'd get confused. :lol:


Don't hold back...tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> Don't hold back...tell us how you really feel!


My post would be too hard to read with all of the asterisks.


----------



## 1DAVE1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Its also very highly likely that 3D & External Storage (plug-n-play external usb hard drive to increase recording storage will NOT be supported at release. But its still a TiVo!!


----------



## Marlbs (Feb 19, 2010)

Not that it matters at this point, but I sent an Email to the "Office of the President" and recevied a reply stating that the unit "is currently in production but we're still awaiting the final testing phase. Once the testing is completed successfully, we will announce the official launch date and provide details on specific pricing and receiver functionality."

Besides telling me the specs I already know, the also said "We do not have a firm availability date, as the product is still in development and we hope to have it available soon."

I understand what the features are and these are the units I want, even if I have to purchase them out right.

At this point, unless something unexpected happens, I think those that have suggested that it will be a Q1 2012 release are likely right.

If I were DirecTV, I would release the darn THR22 just to make all of this talk go away. It can't be good for DirecTV to have the "Duke Nukem" of DVRs, but even Duke Nukem Forever did finally get released.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Marlbs said:


> Not that it matters at this point, but I sent an Email to the "Office of the President" and recevied a reply stating that the unit "is currently in production but we're still awaiting the final testing phase. Once the testing is completed successfully, we will announce the official launch date and provide details on specific pricing and receiver functionality."
> 
> Besides telling me the specs I already know, the also said "We do not have a firm availability date, as the product is still in development and we hope to have it available soon."
> 
> ...


Well, we won't really hash over why you want a DVR with a bunch of missing features vs. what you have now because that has been beaten to death, but there are lots of people (including some higher ups on dbstalk) who still believe that the plug will be pulled on this before it ever sees the light of day as the interest is just not there anymore.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SledgeHammer said:


> Well, we won't really hash over why you want a DVR with a bunch of missing features vs. what you have now because that has been beaten to death, but there are lots of people (including some higher ups on dbstalk) who still believe that the plug will be pulled on this before it ever sees the light of day as the interest is just not there anymore.


I have stated this Scenario since DAY ONE!!!

I never expect it to be released even though I know someone high up who emphatically states that it will even though the date keeps slipping because they have to keep Fine Tuning it so it's release will not be a BUST!!!

I still can't understand why anyone would want one just because it is a Directivo and then lose a lot of Features and Functionality that you can get on an HR24!!!

I must be missing something.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At this point, I know it's going to happen, and it would be pretty surprising if it weren't sometime in 2012. What I don't know is how many people will still care.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> At this point, I know it's going to happen, and it would be pretty surprising if it weren't sometime in 2012. What I don't know is how many people will still care.


 Nonetheless....I'll likely go through my annual (3rd year now) ritual of visiting the Tivo meeting room to get "the latest info" at CES - it'll probably be a photocopy of last year's explanation... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nonetheless....I'll likely go through my annual (3rd year now) ritual of visiting the Tivo meeting room to get "the latest info" at CES - it'll probably be a photocopy of last year's explanation... :lol:


Actually, we will go to the TiVo Meeting Room to get No Information on the Latest & Greatest DIRECTIVO DVR which can't ever seem to make it's Debut!!! :lol:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

richierich said:


> I must be missing something.


I don't think any of the people who have ever visited the thread have ever explained it beyond "my wife likes her Tivo and refuses to learn anything new" or "I just like it cuz the sky is blue".

I guess one big thing for people is the SL limit, well, we have explained to those guys who to combine SLs using the boolean logic, but they still insist on having the Tivo.

I know MRV is a deal breaker for most even though I don't care.

DLB is now implemented in both boxes. That was originally a big deal FOR A LONG time when the HRs first came out.

Apperently KidZone is a deal breaker for some.

Personally, for me, I got used to the PIG and couldn't go back to overlays. I use the PIG constantly to set up recording while half heartedly watching something. Do it 2 or 3x a week.


----------



## technojunkie (Jul 4, 2007)

Well it is definitely crazy that it is not here. people are getting info from customer service that it is in production. Unless they all make up the same story it would appear that there is information available to them that the THR22 is in production.

As for the new D GUI. Having used it, it is definitely an improvement but in no way a TiVo. Much faster speeds and the graphics are pleasing to the eye. But still no thumbs "Up/Down", No slow motion, Dual buffers that time out after 2 hrs (why a time out anyway?), a lousy program guide and that this POS remote that can't even let you turn off your TV without moving some annoying switch to a different position. Who were the morons that came up with that thing? 

Not sure why I keep hanging on the dream but until something better comes along I guess I am destined to keep listening to the D TV lies.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

to each their own junkie.

I'm glad there's no thumbs up/down, never used slow motion with my tivos, DLB's works great for me, guide is just fine, and I don't use stock remotes for anything.

Keep hanging onto your dream though, they're important - even those that never come true.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Keep hanging onto your dream though, they're important - even those that never come true.


That Is PRICELESS!!! Even Those That Never Come True!!! :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

technojunkie said:


> Well it is definitely crazy that it is not here. people are getting info from customer service that it is in production. Unless they all make up the same story it would appear that there is information available to them that the THR22 is in production.
> 
> As for the new D GUI. Having used it, it is definitely an improvement but in no way a TiVo. Much faster speeds and the graphics are pleasing to the eye. But still no thumbs "Up/Down", No slow motion, Dual buffers that time out after 2 hrs (why a time out anyway?), a lousy program guide and that this POS remote that can't even let you turn off your TV without moving some annoying switch to a different position. Who were the morons that came up with that thing?
> 
> Not sure why I keep hanging on the dream but until something better comes along I guess I am destined to keep listening to the D TV lies.





spartanstew said:


> to each their own junkie.
> 
> I'm glad there's no thumbs up/down, never used slow motion with my tivos, DLB's works great for me, guide is just fine, and I don't use stock remotes for anything.
> 
> Keep hanging onto your dream though, they're important - even those that never come true.


Yup. I rarely used the Thumbs Up/Down, the DLB is fine for when I use it, and the Guide is just fine for me.

As for one button to turn the TV on/off along with the receiver, the DirecTV remote is just fine for most TVs. The only time there is an issue is if the TV has problems distinguishing between multiple IR signals. I have the issue with one of my TVs. Since when you press the TV On/Off button, it sends the appropriate signal to the receiver first and then sends it to the TV, the TV is not picking up the second signal as it is too soon after the first. Most TVs can handle this, some can't.

As for DirecTV lies, release of the DirecTivo is a wait on Tivo and most likely has nothing to do with DirecTV. When Tivo is finished with it and has finished its testing, DirecTV will release it.

- Merg


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, who cares about the thumbs? They never worked right anyways. When I first got a Tivo, I spent a LOT of time thumbing programs. 3 thumbs up for stuff I liked and 3 thumbs down for stuff I didn't. It NEVER got any better. The suggestions were usually 85% off. It would recommend shows for channels I didn't sub too and programs that were not even remotely connected. Like if I'd thumbs up Burn Notice, The A-Team, Macgyver, it would suggest Full House and a gardening show .

DLB... never use it anymore. I just hit the record button on the guide and let it record. Then it NEVER times out and I don't run the risk of hitting a button that'll clear the buffer.

As for your comment about not being able to power the TV, what's that about? That works just fine without moving the toggle switch. My remote has NEVER left DirecTV mode. I use the Master Power button though, maybe that's your mistake?? One thing I would like is for the master power button to be able to do TV + DVR + AVR, but it can only do TV + DVR at once without moving the toggle switch.


----------



## technojunkie (Jul 4, 2007)

Those who don't ues things are apt to lose them. I guess that's why people really love DTV DVR's. To each his own. Amen to that! Just don't take away the items that make a difference. Midiocrity is for losers. Never used Thumbs "Up/Down"? Why not just stick with a VCR?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

technojunkie said:


> Those who don't ues things are apt to lose them. I guess that's why people really love DTV DVR's. To each his own. Amen to that! Just don't take away the items that make a difference. Midiocrity is for losers. Never used Thumbs "Up/Down"? Why not just stick with a VCR?


I don't need a DVR to tell me what I should or shouldn't record. I have a mind of my own.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

technojunkie said:


> Those who don't ues things are apt to lose them. I guess that's why people really love DTV DVR's. To each his own. Amen to that! Just don't take away the items that make a difference. Midiocrity is for losers. Never used Thumbs "Up/Down"? Why not just stick with a VCR?


I could always decide for myself what to watch. I loved having my old SD TiVo's but never used the thumbs up/down. I really wanted something to record and playback on that I didn't have to remember to set the timer and put in a tape.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

technojunkie said:


> Those who don't ues things are apt to lose them. I guess that's why people really love DTV DVR's. To each his own. Amen to that! Just don't take away the items that make a difference. Midiocrity is for losers. Never used Thumbs "Up/Down"? Why not just stick with a VCR?


WTF?  

I already explained why I didn't use the thumbs. They were a complete waste of time and no matter how much I trained the system, it never worked.

Why not stick with a VCR? All a DVR does is thumbs?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't need a DVR to tell me what I should or shouldn't record. I have a mind of my own.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

technojunkie said:


> Well it is definitely crazy that it is not here. people are getting info from customer service that it is in production. Unless they all make up the same story it would appear that there is information available to them that the THR22 is in production.
> 
> As for the new D GUI. Having used it, it is definitely an improvement but in no way a TiVo. Much faster speeds and the graphics are pleasing to the eye. But still no thumbs "Up/Down", No slow motion, Dual buffers that time out after 2 hrs (why a time out anyway?), a lousy program guide and that this POS remote that can't even let you turn off your TV without moving some annoying switch to a different position. Who were the morons that came up with that thing?
> 
> Not sure why I keep hanging on the dream but until something better comes along I guess I am destined to keep listening to the D TV lies.





technojunkie said:


> Those who don't ues things are apt to lose them. I guess that's why people really love DTV DVR's. To each his own. Amen to that! Just don't take away the items that make a difference. Midiocrity is for losers. Never used Thumbs "Up/Down"? Why not just stick with a VCR?


!rolling

Love the lies....

The DirecTV remotes easily turn on and off the tv and the receiver with the push of one button. And the even better part, they are discrete on and offs, so you can also use a directv remote to program discrete code into a universal remote if you so choose, something that Tivo doesn't let you do, and its extremely annoying and a major limitation.

Who needs thumbs up when I can create a boolean search word ARSL on a Directv DVR that will record many things I actually would like to catch, and none of the junk I don't want to like a Tvio did. Also, Directv DVRs actually record things like they are supposed to with ARSLs, where Tivo failed miserably with sports. Sorry, miserable was to kind of a description of what tivos did...

And Directv does have slow motion. Evidently, you just don't know how to use it.

And don't think the new tivo will have the same dlb time out? I am guessing it will. The background tuner is needed by directv to catch additional on demand titles and other things and store them on the Directv portion of the hard drive. Tivo used to use a modem or network access to do that, but I don't think they will be allowed to do that with the new Directv version. And besides, 90 min buffers are far more useful even with time out if its not being used, because if your not using it, why would you needed it? Oh that's right, you wouldn't!

As for the program guide, not sure why you don't like it, it is simple to use, quick to navigate, and they have a version of the tivo style list too.

And when it comes to comparing a Directv DVR to a vcr, good grief, tivo is closer, with the way they force you to hit all kinds of buttons and go through multiple screens just to set up a series recording, when with a directv dvr all you have to do is hit the record button twice and move on. Yeah, who is it that's behind the times?

I guess we all have plenty of lies to chew on...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think calling people liars is appropriate behavior.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't think calling people liars is appropriate behavior.


Agreed. Better to say they were mistaken. It's a more polite way of putting it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't need a DVR to tell me what I should or shouldn't record. I have a mind of my own.


+1000.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

technojunkie said:


> As for the new D GUI. Having used it, it is definitely an improvement but in no way a TiVo. Much faster speeds and the graphics are pleasing to the eye. But still no thumbs "Up/Down", No slow motion, Dual buffers that time out after 2 hrs (why a time out anyway?), a lousy program guide and that this POS remote that can't even let you turn off your TV without moving some annoying switch to a different position. Who were the morons that came up with that thing?


Well, I Never liked or used TiVo Suggestions so I could care less about the Thumb Thingy, my HR24s are Super Fast with the New HDGUI which looks Great by the way, I don't use DLB as I Record 2 things at once and switch back and forth, I have Slow Motion on my 7 DVRs and use it all the time such as yesterday when I was watching the FSU Seminoles beat Miami and I watched a bad hit in SlowMo to see if it was really a Bad Hit and if the player merited being thrown out of the game which he did not.

And if you Toggle over in the Guide to the Channel Logo and Hit the Info Button you will get a Guide for that Channel's Upcoming Programs similar to what you got in TiVo which I did like by the way a lot and it would be Nice if Directv could give us a similar style Guide.

My Harmony Remote Turns On Everything and Turns Off Everything which is why I Love Universal Remotes. Then I pick up the Directv Remote to do the rest until time to turn off everything and then I use the Harmony 1000 Remote and everything goes bye bye!!! 

I can Live without the Cute Little TiVo Doll dancing around as I just Want To Watch What I Want To Watch When I Want To Watch It and Where I Want To Watch It and DIRECTV does a tremendous job with allowing me to do that.


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

richierich said:


> Well, I Never liked or used TiVo Suggestions so I could care less about the Tmumb Thingy, my HR24s are Super Fast with the New HDGUI which looks Great by the way...
> 
> My Harmony Remote Turns On Everything and Turns Off Everything which is why I Love Universal Remotes....
> 
> I can Live without the Cute Little TiVo Doll dancing around as I just Want To Watch What I Want To Watch When I Want To Watch It...


Well alrighty then....


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

richierich said:


> +1000.


george orwell anyone?


----------



## bengalfreak (Sep 17, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> And Directv does have slow motion. Evidently, you just don't know how to use it.


I love my D* HDDVR's, but I gotta say their slowmo leaves something to be desired. The speed is way too fast to be useable for sports and having to press and hold a button to get it to start means it never begins exactly where you would like.

The guide and slowmo are the two things I would love to have from my DirecTivos. You can keep just about EVERYTHING else.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I admit way back I did miss my Tivo. Graphics, intuitive interface, slow mo, I missed all of that.
However now, especially with the new HD GUI, I love my DTV dvrs more then ever!
I don't miss my Tivos a bit, haven't in years.

I do wish slo-mo was more exact. Holding down the button and waiting for it to happen is not very exact, and for me at least makes it near useless.

I also wish there was an easier way to set up and manage favorite channels


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

The only issue I have with D* receivers is the GD FF/RW not stopping/starting where you left off. 
Who the hell thought it was a good idea to jump back 5 or 6 ticks from where you paused? It is not a good idea. It sucks. 
When I hit play or pause again I want it to pick up where I left off, not 6 ticks back. 
TIVO does it correctly. Hats off to them. 
OK. I'm done. Thank-you.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> The only issue I have with D* receivers is the GD FF/RW not stopping/starting where you left off.
> Who the hell thought it was a good idea to jump back 5 or 6 ticks from where you paused? It is not a good idea. It sucks.
> When I hit play or pause again I want it to pick up where I left off, not 6 ticks back.
> TIVO does it correctly. Hats off to them.
> OK. I'm done. Thank-you.


I've seen an issue on my HR20 where occasionally I'm in FF x 3 mode and suddenly the video will start playing at normal speed, but the FF x 3 bar is still on the screen... like it spontaneously broke out of the FF loop by itself.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlbs said:


> Not that it matters at this point, but I sent an Email to the "Office of the President" and recevied a reply stating that the unit "is currently in production but we're still awaiting the final testing phase. Once the testing is completed successfully, we will announce the official launch date and provide details on specific pricing and receiver functionality."
> 
> Besides telling me the specs I already know, the also said "We do not have a firm availability date, as the product is still in development and we hope to have it available soon."
> 
> ...


It has own name already - "*Mohave*".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What I don't know is how many people will still care.


What I don't understand is why it has taken so long to replace an MPEG-2 satellite tuner with an MPEG-4 one. Is it really that hard?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Herdfan said:


> What I don't understand is why it has taken so long to replace an MPEG-2 satellite tuner with an MPEG-4 one. Is it really that hard?


Nope, the tuner chip is the same - no need to change it, but if there wasn't BCM7411 paired with 7038 or a combo chip BCM740x (that chips are doing H.264/VC-1 aka MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 decompression) ...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> What I don't understand is why it has taken so long to replace an MPEG-2 satellite tuner with an MPEG-4 one. Is it really that hard?


I don't understand.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> I love my D* HDDVR's, but I gotta say their slowmo leaves something to be desired. The speed is way too fast to be useable for sports and having to press and hold a button to get it to start means it never begins exactly where you would like.
> 
> The guide and slowmo are the two things I would love to have from my DirecTivos. You can keep just about EVERYTHING else.


I didn't say it was perfect. I'd change how it functioned in a heart beat if I was in charge. But it does work.

I can't recall, does Tivo have a freeze frame step by step advance like the Directv DVRs?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> What I don't understand is why it has taken so long to replace an MPEG-2 satellite tuner with an MPEG-4 one. Is it really that hard?


I believe that while we won't see much difference in the way it operates, the underling setup will have been changed significantly, not just a move to a MPEG-4 capable tuner. I don't think tivo can use the modem for downloading anything like it used to, I think they had to build it so all downloads for it would happen via sat like Directvs dvrs, which is something they have never dealt with. Especially if they include the pushed movies. That completely changes their DLB feature as well. They also have to contend with the am21, which they have never done before. Also 2 versions of the same channel with the same channel number, hd and sd. And a few other things that are out there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> I believe that while we won't see much difference in the way it operates, the underling setup will have been changed significantly, not just a move *to a MPEG-4 capable tuner*. I don't think tivo can use the modem for downloading anything like it used to, I think they had to build it so all downloads for it would happen via sat like Directvs dvrs, which is something they have never dealt with. Especially if they include the pushed movies. That completely changes their DLB feature as well. They also have to contend with the am21, which they have never done before. Also 2 versions of the same channel with the same channel number, hd and sd. And a few other things that are out there.


Nonsense !

Remind me same talk about MPEG-4 or MPEG-2 satellites.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> At this point, I know it's going to happen, and it would be pretty surprising if it weren't sometime in 2012. What I don't know is how many people will still care.


I have to agree with you on that one. With everything the current HDDVR's do I cannot understand the obsession with the old TiVo units. I do not miss my old R10 at all.

To each their own I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Drex5000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's my view on why there's an obsession with the "DirecTivo":

I think that the HR2X have more functionality, but Tivo hit on something years ago with the HR10-250 (and SD counterparts) and that is simplicity. Most people don't like to have to figure out functionality in a DVR or really anything technical; they just want it to work and what they really want, even if they don't realize is it, is intuitiveness.

People here are enthusiasts and many are on the bleeding edge of DVR technology, so I think we look past that because we like to figure things out and maximize its technical potential.

This is why I think Apple is so successful (not to compare Tivo with Apple) but years ago they built a DVR that just hit the spot for many people, especially women--yes how many of your wives were angry when you replaced the Mpeg-2 HR10-250 with the HR whatever with it's clunky and slow menu system?

It's taken years for DirecTV to catch up with their own DVR and I think they have an surpassed Tivo, but the irony is that many people still remember that tivo with it's simple interface, nice (granted SD) GUI, and cool peanut remote that just felt right.

Drex


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Nope, the tuner chip is the same - no need to change it, but if there wasn't BCM7411 paired with 7038 or a combo chip BCM740x (that chips are doing H.264/VC-1 aka MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 decompression) ...


P is exactly right here. Keep in mind though, if you pair a BCM7411 with the 7038 you still have to deal with the H.264/VC-1 codec. 
This may sound simple but it is really quite complex.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Drex5000 said:


> Here's my view on why there's an obsession with the "DirecTivo":
> 
> I think that the HR2X have more functionality, but Tivo hit on something years ago with the HR10-250 (and SD counterparts) and that is simplicity. Most people don't like to have to figure out functionality in a DVR or really anything technical; they just want it to work and what they really want, even if they don't realize is it, is intuitiveness.


I do not find Tivo more intuitive than the HR2x. I think it is all nostalgia and because Tivo fans learned about DVRs with Tivo, so they think that is the best.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

To me, TIVO is to DVR what BETAMAX was to VHS. It may have been there first, and it may have been superior in its day, but the market changed fast and it became irrelevant.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm heartbroken that it looks so bleak for the Tivo and DirecTV combination that brought me into Satellite and DVR-land way back in the early 2000s. (Based upon what I'm reading here, the device will not be here in 2011 and then there's the theories that it'll be scrapped altogether).

I understand there are many here who prefer or even love their DTV-softwared DVRs, but I still sit down with my HR22 and say "worst DVR ever" when it fails to do things my DirecTiVo did so easily. Perhaps it is rose-colored glasses, but:


The feel of skip-forward/skip-back is terrible on the HR22. Tivo had it right: I could easily skip a commercial, and if I went one click too far, three quick presses of the skip-back button was always perfect. Since there is a delay in the HR22 displaying the consequences of your skip-forwards, and since the skip-back seems to be something like 4 seconds, I have never mastered. It is like driving a car with a tiny steering wheel and wearing oven-mitts.

No matter how much you love the boolean search on the HR2x, I just cannot master auto-record searches to give me something correct when I want all Laker games, but not every bleepin' thing that had the word "Lakers" in the title or description, and certainly NOT stuff on the NBA channel that I do not even receive. This was absurdly easy on Tivo (unless I have rose colored glasses on).

3) Manual recordings don't seem to allow flexible limits, so the workaround that gets once-a-day SportsCenter or once-a-day Colbert Report just piles up the shows. Tivo did this better.

It is flat out wrong that every season pass is tied to a specific channel. HBO series shows are across multiple channels, and if Tivo didn't get to record it Sunday night, it would get it the next time it aired on whichever HBO had it next. My HR22 would require that I set up some complicated auto-record search based upon a CCHAN range.

These are just the things that come to me at the top of my head.

_HD interface?_ Nice to have. _Mutli-room viewing?_ I can wait.

*I still want my Tivo! * (And it may mean I have to switch to Comcast -- ugh -- to get it.)


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> :It is flat out wrong that every season pass is tied to a specific channel. HBO series shows are across multiple channels, and if Tivo didn't get to record it Sunday night, it would get it the next time it aired on whichever HBO had it next. My HR22 would require that I set up some complicated auto-record search based upon a CCHAN range.


I believe that TiVo's season passes are channel specific--at least they are on a Tivo HD.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> I'm heartbroken that it looks so bleak for the Tivo and DirecTV combination that brought me into Satellite and DVR-land way back in the early 2000s. (Based upon what I'm reading here, the device will not be here in 2011 and then there's the theories that it'll be scrapped altogether).
> 
> I understand there are many here who prefer or even love their DTV-softwared DVRs, but I still sit down with my HR22 and say "worst DVR ever" when it fails to do things my DirecTiVo did so easily. Perhaps it is rose-colored glasses, but:
> 
> ...


Wow. Such misinformation.

1. You can set the HR22 to do skip just like the Tivo. I actually prefer the slip because I can actually see it go by. BTW, the HD Tivo I had was sloppier with skip and skip back than my HR2x's. I think it is more a function of the HD than anything else.

2. The backdoor logic for the Tivo worked very well but I never mastered the GUI driven Tivo logic. The buttons never made good sense to me. And, since Tivo killed the backdoor logic, the GUI is all that is left. It stinks. Give us some specifics on what you are trying to do with the Lakers games and we can help you. That is, if and when the Lakers play again.

3. Manual recordings can be set to the minute and the duration can be set to the minute. How is that inflexible? BTW, none of my Tivo's figured out what the program name was when I did a manual recording. My HR2x tells me the name of the show (although Tivo may have improved that). I can set the recurring for every day, every particular day of the week or Mon-Fri. Sounds pretty much the same as Tivo to me.

4. Tivo's season passes are tied to a single channel.

Want to try again?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"P Smith" said:


> Nonsense !
> 
> Remind me same talk about MPEG-4 or MPEG-2 satellites.


Decoder, not tuner. Sorry!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Drex5000" said:


> Here's my view on why there's an obsession with the "DirecTivo":
> 
> I think that the HR2X have more functionality, but Tivo hit on something years ago with the HR10-250 (and SD counterparts) and that is simplicity. Most people don't like to have to figure out functionality in a DVR or really anything technical; they just want it to work and what they really want, even if they don't realize is it, is intuitiveness.
> 
> ...


And yet the directv dvr is simpler to use than a TiVo these days by far, so that whole theory is out of the water. I think it's more about people being extremely resistant to wanting to switch and learn a new way, even if it's easier, because they are not as tech savy and therefore are afraid of change. That and the 50 series link and TiVo suggestions are eh only reasons I can even think of.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"TDK1044" said:


> To me, TIVO is to DVR what BETAMAX was to VHS. It may have been there first, and it may have been superior in its day, but the market changed fast and it became irrelevant.


And it wasn't even superior in it's day. Replaytv has always been a better machine. Even an old replaytv today is better than a current TiVo if you compare it based on just the features the replaytv had. Heck, it's also better than directv dvrs if you compare it that way. You got the best of both worlds. Easy to use for the masses, but plenty of advanced capabilities that you could use or ignore with ease.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> And it wasn't even superior in it's day. Replaytv has always been a better machine. Even an old replaytv today is better than a current TiVo if you compare it based on just the features the replaytv had. *Heck, it's also better than directv dvrs* if you compare it that way. You got the best of both worlds. Easy to use for the masses, but plenty of advanced capabilities that you could use or ignore with ease.


Can you give your vision, why it happening ? We knew DTV bought ReplayTV's patents.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bldxyz" said:


> I'm heartbroken that it looks so bleak for the Tivo and DirecTV combination that brought me into Satellite and DVR-land way back in the early 2000s. (Based upon what I'm reading here, the device will not be here in 2011 and then there's the theories that it'll be scrapped altogether).
> 
> I understand there are many here who prefer or even love their DTV-softwared DVRs, but I still sit down with my HR22 and say "worst DVR ever" when it fails to do things my DirecTiVo did so easily. Perhaps it is rose-colored glasses, but:
> 
> ...


Do you live in la? If so, here is exactly what you can enter into your search fields to create a perfectly working arsl for all lakers games, and no extra junk. Something that was NEVER possible with a TiVo at all, don't know why you think it was.

AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 9 & Sports & Basketball

AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 692 & Sports & Basketball

AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 7 & Sports & Basketball

AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 245 & Sports & Basketball

The part after the & is what you choose after you tell the machine to do a keyword search.

I choose to beak them out so that I can always get the game on the channels I prefer, and not the espn version that is sometimes also available when it's on 9 or 692. Of course, if this season is missed entirely, it will change next year when all games will be on either the national channel or the new rsn.

I have been using those since we got Boolean search words, and never once missed a game, and never once picked up anything but a game. I put espn on there too for the playoffs, and also I have these at the top of my priority list, and set as new, keep till I delete and pad with an extra 3 hours.

This format works perfectly for any sports teams. Often I will use only two arsl to catch multiple channels though, like...

AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 692 694 & Sports & Basketball

AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 2 605 & Sports & Basketball. Those two will catch all UCLA bb game son matter what channel they are on.

Part of the reason you don't like the skipping has nothing to do with TiVo or directv. It has to do with when your watching hd its meg 4 now and doesn't look the same as meg 2 does. Try recording something in sd sometime and testing out skip there to see how it works for you, especially ffwd and rwd too.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"P Smith" said:


> Can you give your vision, why it happening ? We knew DTV bought ReplayTV's patents.


They have additional options that no one else has ever had, and made them so easy to ignore for most, but use for those that needed it. Best example, you could set a series link, and then choose what days and what time frames that it was allowed to record as well. Also, super easy to organize your recordings into folders by any way you want. Also, replay zones, which was very nice way to find stuff. Options to record to another unit with their mrv automatically poped up on the dvr if your where trying to record something and it would create a conflict. And more...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean - why those good options never find a way into new DTV HRxx software ?


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> 1. You can set the HR22 to do skip just like the Tivo. I actually prefer the slip because I can actually see it go by.


That's misinterpretation: I do have it set that way, and it just way harder to control. The skip back is absurdly short, and the skip forward doesn't catch up.



tonyd79 said:


> 2. The backdoor logic for the Tivo worked very well but I never mastered the GUI driven Tivo logic.


When I had DTivo, it was a pretty simple WishList criteria, and it never recorded things on channels I didn't receive. Above, inkahauts kindly posted some suggestions, but he illustrates my point perfectly: his solution is complicated and requires multiple AutoRecords in order to avoid channels I don't actually get, all to do what Tivo did in one WishList.



tonyd79 said:


> 3. Manual recordings can be set to the minute and the duration can be set to the minute. How is that inflexible?


More misinterpretation/misreading. The problem is that I want one SportsCenter per day, and with Tivo, a Manual program would collect that and allow me to choose how many episodes to keep. So if I wanted to keep 5, I'd only keep 5. As it stands, I have to manually delete shows when they pile up.



tonyd79 said:


> 4. Tivo's season passes are tied to a single channel.


Not on any DTivo I owned.


----------



## lotbass (Mar 24, 2007)

In the sprint of up & down rumors...

I talked to two difference customer service reps this week (on a non-TIVO topic). Of course, i haaaaaaaad to ask...

One said, no more TIVO units are coming.
One said, I just saw a training video on the new TIVO an hour ago.


PS - Wasn't sure if posting this would be nice or mean, since it would encourage more emotional rollercoastering, but I figured anyone reading this thread was already on the TIVO-coaster as it was. :-(


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

bldxyz said:


> [...]
> 
> More misinterpretation/misreading. The problem is that I want one SportsCenter per day, and with Tivo, a Manual program would collect that and allow me to choose how many episodes to keep. So if I wanted to keep 5, I'd only keep 5. As it stands, I have to manually delete shows when they pile up.


I have regular manual recordings set up and you can choose to keep 1. There is no reason to have to delete the day before it happens automatically.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> Not on any DTivo I owned.


Gonna ignore all the rest because of this simple fantasy statement. Season Passes were *by design* only one channel on Tivo. Statement of fact. If you owned a DTivo that did multiple channel season passes, you either had a very unique box or you have a idolized memory of a perfect box that did not exist.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> you have a idolized memory of a perfect box that did not exist.


This is exactly why people are still hung up on Tivo. I was a big Tivo fan back then. I had a Sony SAT-T60 and then moved up to the HR10-250. Both great boxes.

NOW... when DirecTV came out with the HR20, there was pretty much universal hatred towards it because it was a horrible box. The software was a HUGE step back from the HR10-250 and many features were not implemented like DLB, MRV, etc.

My memory might be off a bit, but I'd say it took 2yrs for DirecTV to catch up to the Tivo and implement all the missing features.

I can't fathom how any reasonable person can compare a HR10-250 to the current software on the HR2x's.

I think at this point (as indicated by this thread), most people have given up on the box. There are a few hold outs obviously... but I still expect the box to get scrapped.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SledgeHammer said:


> ...
> I think at this point (as indicated by this thread), most people have given up on the box. There are a few hold outs obviously... *but I still expect the box to get scrapped*.


I bet you're wrong. Especially seen new versions of FW spooling down to [T]HR22-100 on regular basis. Who will continue spending money for the Mohave project if it gonna to get scrapped ?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I bet you're wrong. Especially seen new versions of FW spooling down to [T]HR22-100 on regular basis. *Who will continue spending money for the Mohave project if it gonna to get scrapped *?


The government does this all the time .

As has been discussed *many* times already, part of Tivo's legal settlement with DirecTV was the *right (read: right, not obligation, requirement, etc)* to make a new box. That box, whatever it is, has to meet DirecTVs quality standards. DirecTV would prefer the box never be released because it saves them a ton of money to only have to support a single platform. They were legally obligated to let Tivo try, but all they really need to do is continue saying "its not good enough" which is what they have been doing. For Tivo, its a back burner project as well because they know there is little interest at this point for a more EXPENSIVE box with LESS features on an OLD platform with an OLD OS. Current speculation has the box for $99 up front and $5/extra per month in Tivo fees on top of DVR and reciever fees.

Remember, its not going to run the new HD Tivo software, its going to run the old HR10-250 software. Its also going to have built in OTA removed and its not going to have any of the newer features out of the box (unless Tivo has gone back and added them in).


----------



## deardeva (Sep 16, 2011)

tivo is "IN THE WORKS", know that for a fact, just a little more patience please....


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

deardeva said:


> tivo is "IN THE WORKS", know that for a fact, just a little more patience please....


It's been "IN THE WORKS" for 3 or 4yrs now .


----------



## deardeva (Sep 16, 2011)

I've actually seen one....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

deardeva said:


> I've actually seen one....


Existing in testing is one thing; available to consumers is a whole other thing.


----------



## deardeva (Sep 16, 2011)

wasnt in testing, they just havent released them yet, but they in fact exist, actually took a tour, at a directv site, that's where I saw it, no info on the release yet though, believe me I did ask....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

deardeva said:


> wasnt in testing, they just havent released them yet, but they in fact exist


IMO, 'testing' means only available to a limited group such DirecTV employees and field testers.


----------



## deardeva (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess that's true Sigma, didnt even think of that


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bldxyz said:


> That's misinterpretation: I do have it set that way, and it just way harder to control. The skip back is absurdly short, and the skip forward doesn't catch up.
> 
> When I had DTivo, it was a pretty simple WishList criteria, and it never recorded things on channels I didn't receive. Above, inkahauts kindly posted some suggestions, but he illustrates my point perfectly: his solution is complicated and requires multiple AutoRecords in order to avoid channels I don't actually get, all to do what Tivo did in one WishList.
> 
> ...


Except that tivo wishlists never worked right, and there was no way to make them work right. At least with Directv DVRs I can make them work right. Tivo would never record all lakers games on a wishlist, and it sure didn't record just games. Never, not once. It was horrid. That's not to say I don't hate the CIG issue, I do. Its the biggest problem Directv has IMHO. Also, make sure you understand, those suggestions are more than channel work around, they are also to make sure you get only games and nothing else. Again, something Tivo can't do.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Gonna ignore all the rest because of this simple fantasy statement. Season Passes were *by design* only one channel on Tivo. Statement of fact. If you owned a DTivo that did multiple channel season passes, you either had a very unique box or you have a idolized memory of a perfect box that did not exist.


I have had a ReplayTV, UltimateTV, DirectvTivo, and a Directv DVR, so I have had them all. Replaytv was the only unit that you can set a Series Record that would record only a particular program without regard for what channel it was on with ease. There is no way with tivo or ultimatetv at all. Directv DVRTs actually can do it, if you use a boolean search word.

Example:

AALL TRUE BLOOD TTITLE & Show Types & Series

That will get you only programs from a series with the title true blood. You can add a channel limiter if there are other shows that contain those words in its title, and you only want to record it off say HBO, or make sure it never reocrds the HBOL channel.

So actually, again, the directv dvr will do something that the tivo won't do, although still not as elegantly as the way ReplayTV did it. When you did a search for a show, you could choose to auto record it, or set a series recording for it. either one, so simple, so easy.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have regular manual recordings set up and you can choose to keep 1. There is no reason to have to delete the day before it happens automatically.


I see no option to do that. When I set up a manual recording, it has the following options:

Record (Recurring)
Channel: 206 ESPNHD
When: Everyday
Start: 7:00 AM
Duration: 01hr00min

The KeyWord search ones allow specification such, but not the Manual ones, as far as I can see.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Gonna ignore all the rest because of this simple fantasy statement. Season Passes were *by design* only one channel on Tivo. Statement of fact. If you owned a DTivo that did multiple channel season passes, you either had a very unique box or you have a idolized memory of a perfect box that did not exist.


Well, I can't plug the old box back in and re-experience it to clarify, so I'll go ahead and take your word for it. Maybe it was something about how Wishlists worked that I'm remember.

It is a couple years that I've been waiting to get back to Tivo, filled with false promises of "soon", and the entire time, I've been unhappy with the HR22. You can like your DTV software all you like, but you can't convince me that I'm happier now.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

deardeva said:


> I've actually seen one....


 So have I. It was like 1999 all over again. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bldxyz said:


> Well, I can't plug the old box back in and re-experience it to clarify, so I'll go ahead and take your word for it. Maybe it was something about how Wishlists worked that I'm remember.


Wishlists weren't channel specific (it was the whole point). Season pass is of course channel specific.

Just like on the HR2x a series link is channel specific while an auto record search is not channel specific (like a whishlist) *however* you can very easily limit the channel range which makes it much more flexible then a wishlist on Tivo.

And I agree on the sports issue. I had several DirecTivo's and they would *never* properly record my Red Wings with a wishlist. Games would be missed, it would record repeats of the games, would record on channels I didn't want because if found on two or more channels would automatically choose the lowest channel number, it would record other programs and not games (I could go on). Basically the Tivo was useless for this and I resorted to using the wishlist as a sort of "saved search" which I would manually check every week and choose what games to record. A pain.

When the HR2x added boolean search in less then 2 minutes I created a boolean autorecord search which never missed a game and only recorded the live games, pre game and nothing else.
AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post CCHAN XXX
Something very similar to this (it's been almost 2 years since I've had DirecTV so I apologize if it's not exact).

And I'll just add the Uverse DVR does it even better then either Tivo or DirecTV. I've got a simple season pass to the Red Wings in the guide (two record button presses) and it never misses a game. Call me impressed.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> ... When the HR2x added boolean search in less then 2 minutes I created a boolean autorecord search which never missed a game and only recorded the live games, pre game and nothing else.
> *AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post CCHAN XXX*
> Something very similar to this (it's been almost 2 years since I've had DirecTV so I apologize if it's not exact). ...


On a note here though;

With the new HD-GUI, DIRECTV for whatever reasons has unfortunately chosen to reduce the maximum entry of characters in the Smart Search to 30 from the 50 it was previously. Therefore, and since every space counts as a character, long search strings like this to setup a very precise Boolean ARSL are no longer really possible once the new HD-GUI downloads.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

AALL RED WINGS EVENTS CCHAN XXX & Sports & Hockey

is all he needs for the same thing with less words, and frankly, its even more exact.

And evidently that limit is simply a bug they haven't fixed yet.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> AALL RED WINGS EVENTS CCHAN XXX & Sports & Hockey
> 
> is all he needs for the same thing with less words, and frankly, its even more exact. ...


But the OP didn't want any Red Wing post game stuff. Thus "NNOT POST" in his earlier string.

So how can this shorter string be even better and more exact for what he wanted then?



> ... And evidently that limit is simply a bug they haven't fixed yet.


Certainly hope so, as it was a bad idea IMO if done intentionally.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> 3. Manual recordings can be set to the minute and the duration can be set to the minute. How is that inflexible?


I "think" the poster is referring to the inability to set limits on how many shows to keep with manual recordings. If you do a manual daily recording, there is no way to set a flag to just keep 2 or 5 etc. TiVo has this and so did the HR's way back.

They dropped it for some reason probably not even known to them.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have regular manual recordings set up and you can choose to keep 1. There is no reason to have to delete the day before it happens automatically.


Is this new, because I don't think so. 

Are you saying you have a daily manual recording set up to record Show X every day? And you have the limit set to keep 1, so that Monday's records, when Tuesday's finishes recording, Monday's is deleted?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> AALL RED WINGS EVENTS CCHAN XXX & Sports & Hockey
> 
> is all he needs for the same thing with less words, and frankly, its even more exact.
> 
> And evidently that limit is simply a bug they haven't fixed yet.


The one I had grabbed both pre-game and the game itself and not post game shows. Reason is because the pre-game show is called "Red Wings Live" and the games itself had "live" in the guide data to indicate it wasn't a repeat. Thus just the additional keyword of "live" captured both. The post game show also had "live" in it's name thus the NNOT Post ("post" was in the guide data of the post-game show).

This is a great example of knowing your guide data when setting up these searches to get exactly what you want.


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Well according to the TiVo earnings call today and press release...



> Additionally, DirecTV intends to launch its TiVo offering in select markets in December with a nationwide rollout to follow early next year.


http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1633096


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard similar rumors but then again, such rumors have often been proven wrong. I was searching for something else and found a report saying the DIRECTV Tivo would definitely hit the streets in the spring of '09.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Brennok said:


> Well according to the TiVo earnings call today and press release...
> 
> http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1633096


Yet one more prognostication following in a long string of prognostications


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've heard similar rumors but then again, such rumors have often been proven wrong. I was searching for something else and found a report saying the DIRECTV Tivo would definitely hit the streets in the spring of '09.


But if they put that in a filing with the SEC, they better not be lying.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't read the filing but if it has the normal disclaimers about "intentions" and "forward facing statements" then they'll probably be ok.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I just spoke to a VERY knowledgable retention dude and he just told me that it will be released specifically on *December 8th*...

Of course get your grain of salt out but it was interesting that he told me that without me asking him about it...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

pdawg17 said:


> I just spoke to a VERY knowledgable retention dude and he just told me that it will be released specifically on *December 8th*...
> 
> Of course get your grain of salt out but it was interesting that he told me that without me asking him about it...


most important - did they give you the year?:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> most important - did they give you the year?:lol:


+1 on That One!!! :lol:


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

"pdawg17" said:


> I just spoke to a VERY knowledgable retention dude and he just told me that it will be released specifically on December 8th...
> 
> Of course get your grain of salt out but it was interesting that he told me that without me asking him about it...


Engadget is also reporting a December "limited" release (whatever that might mean) and a more widespread release early next year.

But what might a limited release be? Has DTV done anything like that in the past?

Bob


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the processor speed and type inside the THR22? Is it possible that the newer TiVo User Experience (Series 4) could be ported to the THR22 hardware?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

sbiller1 said:


> Does anyone know the processor speed and type inside the THR22? Is it possible that the newer TiVo User Experience (Series 4) could be ported to the THR22 hardware?


look at the specs to a HR22 there you have them. Dount that anything will be ported at all, when you get it, it is what you get - a HR10-250 with Mpeg4


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"RMBittner" said:


> Engadget is also reporting a December "limited" release (whatever that might mean) and a more widespread release early next year.
> 
> But what might a limited release be? Has DTV done anything like that in the past?
> 
> Bob


They are doing it now with the HR34. People in certain cities got one, without realizing what they actually got.


----------



## Whiskey River (Apr 7, 2009)

Being a HR22 receiver, do you think that HR22 can be converted into a THR22 ?? will it be new hardware or just simple firmware loaded onto existing HR22 equipment ? The one feature that would make me switch is UNDELETE. simple feature, but only the Tivo seems to have this option.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

sbiller1 said:


> Does anyone know the processor speed and type inside the THR22? Is it possible that the newer TiVo User Experience (Series 4) could be ported to the THR22 hardware?


Anything is possible but I'd call that EXTRAORDINARILY unlikely. It took four years to port what we expect to be the Series 2 experience to this device.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Whiskey River said:


> Being a HR22 receiver, do you think that HR22 can be converted into a THR22 ?? will it be new hardware or just simple firmware loaded onto existing HR22 equipment ? The one feature that would make me switch is UNDELETE. simple feature, but only the Tivo seems to have this option.


There is no facility for converting an existing HR22 to a THR22. There are many technical hurdles that make it difficult or impossible to accomplish in the home.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

pdawg17 said:


> I just spoke to a VERY knowledgable retention dude and he just told me that it will be released specifically on *December 8th*...


It's Tebow Time! They should have put him in well before this. Talk about a proven winner.

What? This isn't the Tebow thread? It's the TiVo thread?

Oops. My bad.

Nevermind.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Everyone ready to enjoy the additional $5 tivo surcharge?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

As a former HR10-250 owner, I would have gotten excited about this announcement several years ago. However, I have becone quite used to the DirecTV DVR's (I own 3 now), and am unlikely to return to TiVo ever again. It's sad, becaused I used to love my TiVo.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> As a former HR10-250 owner, I would have gotten excited about this announcement several years ago. However, I have becone quite used to the DirecTV DVR's (I own 3 now), and am unlikely to return to TiVo ever again. It's sad, becaused I used to love my TiVo.


I _was_ excited about this when they announced it 3 years ago.

Now, not so much.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

RobertE said:


> Everyone ready to enjoy the additional $5 tivo surcharge?


I sure am. I've been waiting three years for this thing, and, to me, the TiVo interface combined with DirecTV's HD programming is worth the expense.

I know that many here have long ago given up on this and moved on, adjusting quite well to the current receivers from DirecTV. But the only way my wife will agree to the added expense of DirecTV is if we can keep the TiVo interface which she (and I) really really love.

It'll be slightly more than we're currently paying for digital cable/cable modem, since the cable company will raise our modem rates once we drop the TV half of the "package." And I'm one of those who wants all of the pay channels, sports packages, etc. So. . . when we'll be paying around $185/year, I don't think $5-10 more for TiVo is going to make that much difference.

Bob


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry to be a skeptic but I'll believe it when its official. My philosophy is that the glass is half empty not half full. No problem here kicking in a few extra bucks.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

JerryMeeker said:


> As a former HR10-250 owner, I would have gotten excited about this announcement several years ago. However, I have becone quite used to the DirecTV DVR's (I own 3 now), and am unlikely to return to TiVo ever again. It's sad, becaused I used to love my TiVo.


My sentiments exactly. If the DirecTV HDTiVo can keep customers for DirecTV I'm all for it. But, I no longer need it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Will this be the last anticipation thread for the THR22?


Not at all likely at this point.


----------



## lotbass (Mar 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Not at all likely at this point.


For me, it's a 3-way race... Which of these turtles I am waiting on will come in first (or last) (or ever)...

1) The new DirecTIVO
2) The Honeycomb update for Logitech Revue (GoogleTV)
3) Samsung Nexus (Prime) Android phone

(sigh)


----------



## TKT-GETR (Nov 30, 2011)

pdawg17 said:


> I just spoke to a VERY knowledgable retention dude and he just told me that it will be released specifically on *December 8th*...


If this ends up being true (doubtful), it will be the ultimate irony. You see, I have been very loyal to DTV and Tivo for 10+ years now. Very patiently waiting for the HD DTivo since it was first announced. Eagerly reading forum threads and new releases for scraps of rumors and hope. Withstood the ridicule and mocking of friends/family/interwebs peeps for living with standard def for so long.

On black friday I threw in the towel and bought two new $79 HD Tivos and ordered Verizon FIOS, which is schedule to be installed on *Dec 7th.* So sorry DTV, you lose a die-hard, no hassle, no fuss, pay on time loyal customer by one freakin day...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Everyone ready to enjoy the additional $5 tivo surcharge?


Per box or per account? I am guessing per box, but who knows. I assume that you still have to have all the other charges you would have for a directv dvr too, correct?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RMBittner said:


> I sure am. I've been waiting three years for this thing, and, to me, the TiVo interface combined with DirecTV's HD programming is worth the expense.
> 
> I know that many here have long ago given up on this and moved on, adjusting quite well to the current receivers from DirecTV. But the only way my wife will agree to the added expense of DirecTV is if we can keep the TiVo interface which she (and I) really really love.
> 
> ...


So whats your reason for only wanting a tivo? What in tivo makes the experience better for you, and how many tv's do you have?



TKT-GETR said:


> If this ends up being true (doubtful), it will be the ultimate irony. You see, I have been very loyal to DTV and Tivo for 10+ years now. Very patiently waiting for the HD DTivo since it was first announced. Eagerly reading forum threads and new releases for scraps of rumors and hope. Withstood the ridicule and mocking of friends/family/interwebs peeps for living with standard def for so long.
> 
> On black friday I threw in the towel and bought two new $79 HD Tivos and ordered Verizon FIOS, which is schedule to be installed on *Dec 7th.* So sorry DTV, you lose a die-hard, no hassle, no fuss, pay on time loyal customer by one freakin day...


What does a directv HD DVR not do that kept you on sd instead of upgrading to hd all these years?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

HD content > DVR platform, TiVo or any other. If forced to I'd watch live HD rather than recorded SD.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> So whats your reason for only wanting a tivo? What in tivo makes the experience better for you, and how many tv's do you have?


Inkahauts: I didn't go into too much detail with that post, since I've done it before here. If it were solely up to me, I'd have made the switch a year or so ago and sacrificed what I love most about TiVo: the remote, the Suggestions, the unlimited season passes, etc. But it's not just up to me. And so our household compromise for making the switch to DirecTV -- which, as I noted, will bump our monthly bill a little bit -- is that we can do so only when they offer an HD TiVo option. (Yes, I know there are DTV workarounds for _most_ of the TiVo features, but not all. And there's nothing else like the TiVo remote.)

Not sure why you're curious about the TVs, but we have three HD screens in the house. Plus I'll often watch live TV on my iPad (via Slingbox).

Bob


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

RMBittner said:


> Inkahauts: I didn't go into too much detail with that post, since I've done it before here. If it were solely up to me, I'd have made the switch a year or so ago and sacrificed what I love most about TiVo: the remote, the Suggestions, the unlimited season passes, etc. But it's not just up to me. And so our household compromise for making the switch to DirecTV -- which, as I noted, will bump our monthly bill a little bit -- is that we can do so only when they offer an HD TiVo option. (Yes, I know there are DTV workarounds for _most_ of the TiVo features, but not all. And there's nothing else like the TiVo remote.)
> 
> Not sure why you're curious about the TVs, but we have three HD screens in the house. Plus I'll often watch live TV on my iPad (via Slingbox).
> 
> Bob


My wife picked up the DirecTV UI on the HR20 in less then an hour and she like it more then Tivo. While waiting you could have gotten one to play with and see how it goes. Then again neither me or my wife care what the UI is. After Tivo we easily went with the HR2x. Then se adapted quickly to Windows Media Center when I cut the cord and now Uverse DVR UI is really easy to use and liked. Neither one of us is set in our ways and the programming is what matters most. But that's just us, doesn't make it "correct" or right.

Now I would have a rebellion on my hands if I went with a service that didn't have Cooking Channel, DIY, ID and C&I in HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RMBittner said:


> Inkahauts: I didn't go into too much detail with that post, since I've done it before here. If it were solely up to me, I'd have made the switch a year or so ago and sacrificed what I love most about TiVo: the remote, the Suggestions, the unlimited season passes, etc. But it's not just up to me. And so our household compromise for making the switch to DirecTV -- which, as I noted, will bump our monthly bill a little bit -- is that we can do so only when they offer an HD TiVo option. (Yes, I know there are DTV workarounds for _most_ of the TiVo features, but not all. And there's nothing else like the TiVo remote.)
> 
> Not sure why you're curious about the TVs, but we have three HD screens in the house. Plus I'll often watch live TV on my iPad (via Slingbox).
> 
> Bob


That's right, I remember now. Boggles my mind still...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> My wife picked up the DirecTV UI on the HR20 in less then an hour and she like it more then Tivo. While waiting you could have gotten one to play with and see how it goes. Then again neither me or my wife care what the UI is. After Tivo we easily went with the HR2x. Then se adapted quickly to Windows Media Center when I cut the cord and now Uverse DVR UI is really easy to use and liked. Neither one of us is set in our ways and the programming is what matters most. But that's just us, doesn't make it "correct" or right.
> 
> Now I would have a rebellion on my hands if I went with a service that didn't have Cooking Channel, DIY, ID and C&I in HD.


I suspect that even the most die hard tivo fan, or even directv DVR hater, if they compare, especially with the new HD GUI directv dvr with whdvr to the new tivo dvr, they will look at tivo like they do their first car.. with nothing but nostalgia, but glad they have moved on... Unless their first car was a corvette they won in vegas or something! :hurah:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

If you look at the earlier versions of this thread, you'll see that even the most die hard Tivo fans have moved on. We are 75% through the quarter and this version barely has 8 pages. 2yrs ago this thread was getting 2 or 3 pages a DAY. If you look at this version of the thread... there are 2 people who insist they will happily pay the extra $5/month just to get Tivo again. The other 99% of the posts are asking those people why they are still hanging on to their 8-track player and hula hoops and '57 DeSoto. I mean, really? They are holding on for the remote?


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Just one question. WHEN?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

hidefman said:


> Just one question. WHEN?


The buzz is *soon*.


----------



## Czarcat (Nov 22, 2010)

I just returned to DirecTV after being gone for a few years. I've been a Tivo customer since they began and have fond memories of my old DirecTivo. It was hard to leave Tivo after all those years. 

While I am very impressed with the 3 HR24's I now have and believe that they are overall better (for me) than Tivo, there are still 2 major areas that are hard for me to get past:

1) Sound effects...bloop, bloop, bloop. DTV needs some sounds. 
2) Suggestions. I loved coming home to find new shows that I like that I didn't even know were on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Czarcat said:


> 1) Sound effects...bloop, bloop, bloop. DTV needs some sounds.


There are sound effects, for errors. I hated the TiVo blips and bleeps.



Czarcat said:


> 2) Suggestions. I loved coming home to find new shows that I like that I didn't even know were on.


You'll be happy with the new HDGUI then, once your receiver is authorized to get it.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

TKT-GETR said:


> If this ends up being true (doubtful), it will be the ultimate irony. You see, I have been very loyal to DTV and Tivo for 10+ years now. Very patiently waiting for the HD DTivo since it was first announced. Eagerly reading forum threads and new releases for scraps of rumors and hope. Withstood the ridicule and mocking of friends/family/interwebs peeps for living with standard def for so long.
> 
> On black friday I threw in the towel and bought two new $79 HD Tivos and ordered Verizon FIOS, which is schedule to be installed on *Dec 7th.* So sorry DTV, you lose a die-hard, no hassle, no fuss, pay on time loyal customer by one freakin day...


DIRECTV was not causing the delays in the TiVo release. Best of luck with your new provider


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The buzz is *soon*.


Very


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> Very


Hopefully those that have waited will be happy with the new THR22-100. Sounds like we will find out very soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Hopefully those that have waited will be happy with the new THR22-100. Sounds like we will find out very soon.


Dec. 8th - right ?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Dec. 8th - right ?


Of this year?


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Let's see, THR-22.....as in HR22 resurrected with Tivo? The villified slower than molasses at absolute zero HR22? Please tell me it ain't so. Why not THR-24? Can someone, ANYONE, with any informed knowledge of this machine tell me this is not an HR-22 with a Tivo interface thrown in and a Tivo logo on the front?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Let's see, THR-22.....as in HR22 resurrected with Tivo? The villified slower than molasses at absolute zero HR22? Please tell me it ain't so. Why not THR-24? Can someone, ANYONE, with any informed knowledge of this machine tell me this is not an HR-22 with a Tivo interface thrown in and a Tivo logo on the front?


You are correct. HR21/22 internals in the tivo box.

Why you might ask? Because tivo couldn't hit a target date if their lives depended on it. In the mean time, the HR23 came out, then the HR24, now the HR34.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Are those who were/are chomping at the bit over this D/Tivo box still interested after this tidbit of information? Let's hear from you. Personally, I'll stick with my fast HR24s. Still want the D/Tivo box? Good luck.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

BloopbloopPoop.... Sounds make for a better DVR? Now I've heard it all.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

So, now that I've been monitoring this thread since many of you took at as your aim to thrash me point by point for my desire to have Tivo again, I'm baffled by a handful of things:


I still think the Boolean WishList thing on the HR2xs is not intuitive at all, and makes crazy stupid mistakes. Example: I learned from this thread the syntax AALL, so I decided to try to replace my wife's *four* Top Chef Season Passes with one AALL TOP CHEF CCHAN 237 & Interests & Cooking set to AutoRecord First Run Only. Today, that AutoRecord recorded five 2010 episodes of Top Chef Masters and is set to record 4 2008 Episodes of Top Chef. Maybe I've idealized Tivo, but I just don't believe Tivo was that dumb as to confuse shows from 2008 or 2010 as first run here in 2011. Or have I made a syntax mistake? Or are you going to say that Tivo does the same thing?

Y'all are touting how bad it will be that the new DirecTivo will be on the HR22 hardware platform, but then please explain to me how it is that you all have HR23s and HR24s? DirecTV coerced me out of my HR10 and gave me an HR22-100. That's what I still have. Maybe I haven't thought about calling them up and saying "upgrade me" because I've been waiting for the new DirecTivo and didn't want to have new hardware from DirecTV when I called them to upgrade me back to Tivo. Or maybe I accumulate things on my DVRs and don't like starting over with a new box...

 What are you all saying about paying $5 more per month for the DirecTivo box? You don't pay a DVR monthly fee now? Or, you didn't buy the lifetime some time ago? I guess this is another thing I don't know, but my monthly shows a $5 DVR fee and a $5 credit against that same fee, and it has been that way since I bought the lifetime DVR subscription fee for $250, like, 7 years ago or something.
Okay, explain to me now how I'm wrong on every one of these points. Just be gentle.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bldxyz" said:


> So, now that I've been monitoring this thread since many of you took at as your aim to thrash me point by point for my desire to have Tivo again, I'm baffled by a handful of things:
> 
> [*]I still think the Boolean WishList thing on the HR2xs is not intuitive at all, and makes crazy stupid mistakes. Example: I learned from this thread the syntax AALL, so I decided to try to replace my wife's *four* Top Chef Season Passes with one AALL TOP CHEF CCHAN 237 & Interests & Cooking set to AutoRecord First Run Only. Today, that AutoRecord recorded five 2010 episodes of Top Chef Masters and is set to record 4 2008 Episodes of Top Chef. Maybe I've idealized Tivo, but I just don't believe Tivo was that dumb as to confuse shows from 2008 or 2010 as first run here in 2011. Or have I made a syntax mistake? Or are you going to say that Tivo does the same thing?
> 
> ...


That's a guide date thing on it recording old shows. And yes, TiVo can and does have this issue too. Original air date means nothing to dvrs, what does it weather or not it's flagged as new or repeat, (which we cant even see on screen anywhere) and I'm guessing that the channel isn't flagging these shows as repeats. Especially if it's in syndication. Are those by chance episodes that once aired on a different channel when they where new? All friends shows on nick at night are not flagged as repeats. Think about that for a min. Talk about manipulation by stations. Many stations do this on purpose IMHO to get dvrs to record their shows in hopes you will watch it again anyway and add to their ratings. Some channels are worse than others. I have found the more main stream and original programing on the channel, the less this happens, although if its syndicated, repeat flags are out the window it seems. Example, rarely on a network, or on say USA and TNT, do i have or see issues, but comedy central doesn't even know where the repeat and new tags are.

And add to that, have you ever used the wish list on a TiVo. Talk about randomly recording stuff. You could never have narrowed that down to only record top chief on one channel. Never.

Boolean is awesome, and intuitive, if you understand Boolean logic and understand the thought process behind its implementation, but, it's completely not user friendly for people to set up, and not many people outside dbstalk even know it exists. One of the biggest things I would like to see directv add is a better search mechanism using Boolean.

Hey, I stil have several 4 hr20 and 2 hr21, so not everyone is running only with hr24, although I have one of those too. DirecTV doesn't even offer upgrades from one model to another, so the is no point in asking that. You d have to get it from a online retailer directly. I don't blame you for not updating, but know the hdgui will be out soon, which speeds up many aspects of your current dvr. And I can not ever call a the coming TiVo and upgrade in any way myself. The absolute best I could ever do is call it different. It's missing way to many features that are important to me, but then for some, those differences may not matter. It has one or two things that would be nice on directv dvrs, but they are nowhere near as important as what it will be missing is what most people think, even many TiVo fans that have given up on it. Frankly, if you want a real upgrade far beyond any other unit out there, wait and get an hr34. Now that will be above and beyond all other dvrs.

Many people don't have free lifetime service for dvrs, so there is a 7 a month fee for dvr service. However, the new TiVo will be at least an additional 5 per account, maybe even per box above that fee, from what we have heard. And don't expect your lifetime dvr fee to cover the new TiVo dvr fee either. I think they are putting it in a different class.

If you only have one tv in the house, then looking at a TiVo isn't a bad idea IMHO, and if you really love TiVo go for it. But I have to wonder how long before you start cursing at it for not doing some of the simpler and finer things a DirecTV unit does, like hitting record and having a recording set, instead of wadding though pages of confirmation screens, and other things like that. If that doesn't bother you, then you will be happy with a TiVo. There is no real right or wrong for everyone, only right or wrong unit for you. For me, TiVo is a terrible abomination of a dvr, but for you it may be perfect.


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> ...some of the simpler and finer things a DirecTV unit does, like hitting record and having a recording set, instead of wadding though pages of confirmation screens...


^This. And not having to exit live or recorded shows to do simple tasks, though I don't know how TiVo will approach this with the DirecTV unit. It's just something I never cared for. That and having to hit the TiVo button 2x to get to Now Playing.


----------



## Czarcat (Nov 22, 2010)

fireponcoal said:


> BloopbloopPoop.... Sounds make for a better DVR? Now I've heard it all.


If you haven't used Tivo, I don't think you have heard it. LOL! 

But, yes, if you have been conditioned by a product over a significant amount of time (12 years in my case), the lack of a feature will be missed.

As I stated, the HR24's that I have are all around better for me. I enjoy the new features greatly. But, having some confirmation sounds would be most welcome.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Czarcat" said:


> If you haven't used Tivo, I don't think you have heard it. LOL!
> 
> But, yes, if you have been conditioned by a product over a significant amount of time (12 years in my case), the lack of a feature will be missed.
> 
> As I stated, the HR24's that I have are all around better for me. I enjoy the new features greatly. But, having some confirmation sounds would be most welcome.


Used to like the sounds but they were so slow on my hd TiVo (the last one I had) that I turned them off. They often lagged the actual action

A feature needs to work well to be a useful feature.


----------



## Czarcat (Nov 22, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> Used to like the sounds but they were so slow on my hd TiVo (the last one I had) that I turned them off. They often lagged the actual action
> 
> A feature needs to work well to be a useful feature.


That is one thing that I really like about the HR24s. They have much less lag than Tivo. I just deactivated 3 Tivo HD units. They are generally snappy but Season Pass management is a well known lag fest. Selecting a program to record is hit or miss at being laggy. Neither are major issues but they sure can be annoying.

So far, the HR24 has been nearly instant for Series Management and Program Recordings. I sometimes get some lag when hitting the List button but it's usually quite fast.

As much as I loved Tivo, I'm happy with the HR24 and have no desire to return to Tivo on DirecTV unless they somehow WOWed me with speed and features. Historically, Tivo has used the bare minimum hardware and the user experience reflects that. I don't expect anything different this time, but, I'll keep an eye on them anyway.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Aug 12, 2003)

I just forced the new interface update to my HRs on Monday. Before that, I probably would have been stoked about the Tivo resurrection. Now, I'm not sure. I loved my DirecTivos when I had them and it was a pain to give them up, but HD beckoned. The new HD interface does help close the gap.

Because the equipment model has moved squarely into DirecTV's court, I can't help but be leery of getting stuck with another legacy device. I just got through swapping one of my HR20s for a HR23 (free upgrade) to receive 3D programming. If the THR22 doesn't have 3D support, then I'll end up with a fractured receiver setup - Tivo and HRs. Don't really want to go there, either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll go out on a limb and make a prediction here:

TiVo will come, fairly soon. Will "you" be able to get one Dec. 8th? Maybe not. But it's a fair bet that someone will be able to, whether it's a test market or just limited availablity. Certainly the hardware couldn't be the issue; there are gajillions of HR22-100s out there (and I know that's not a word.) It's just a matter of the software, adding a peanut remote, and probably a new owner's manual.

I'll make another bold prediction: There will be about 10 frequent DBSTalk posters who jump for joy. Because honestly, I don't expect this to be a box for enthusiasts. Everything I hear says... no MRV, limited or no On Demand, 30-minute buffers, limited or no interactivity. 

Let's not even talk about the extra $5 per box or whatever it is. You guys start hate threads when DIRECTV ups their charges by 10%. This would be what, an 87% increase in the fee per receiver? 

So who will go for the THR22? Well, mom and pop who still have an HR10, SAT-T60, or HDVR2 at home and use it to pause live TV when they go to the bathroom. They've been holding off on getting HD service because they just plain love TiVo. And more power to them... TiVo is a great service for them, easy and friendly. Also there's that nice smoky animated background and that huggable character up in the corner. 

This will be a great way for DIRECTV to drive revenue by adding HD to those homes who have been holding out. It will increase customer satisfaction among that group, too.

But enthusiasts? I think most of you will stay with your HR2x's. They're pretty good, when you think about it... 90-minute buffers, the new HDUI is coming, and of course, MRV.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But enthusiasts? I think most of you will stay with your HR2x's. They're pretty good, when you think about it... 90-minute buffers, the new HDUI is coming, and of course, MRV.


Agree completely (as a cable/TiVo subscriber who'll be switching to DirecTV). I think a lot of posters here are assuming that they should want to make the switch from what they've got from DirecTV to the new TiVo unit. I don't see that happening at all; it's not the point.

This is simply the unit for people who love TiVo and want to carry that experience over when they make the switch from cable/OTA to satellite. I don't expect this to sell millions or change anyone's life who loves their current DirecTV hardware. It's just one more option for new customers who want TiVo functionality with their satellite service. It's like Apple offering six different kinds of iPads, multiple kinds of MacBooks, etc.; one size _doesn't_ fit all, and it's just one more option.

Bob


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

You're both right, there will be a market for it. I believe it will be a small segment, but they will most likely be appeased.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

One of my brother's left D* for E* doing the new customer special thing, but he loved his SD DirecTivo so much that he said he'd pay E* to leave when D* got the new one. Then he learned that the new D*Tivo was essentially what he had, with HD. 

He's staying put with E*.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

bldxyz said:


> [*] What are you all saying about paying $5 more per month for the DirecTivo box? You don't pay a DVR monthly fee now? Or, you didn't buy the lifetime some time ago? I guess this is another thing I don't know, but my monthly shows a $5 DVR fee and a $5 credit against that same fee, and it has been that way since I bought the lifetime DVR subscription fee for $250, like, 7 years ago or something.


You are mixing up a bunch of fees 

* Its $6/month for each set top box (of ANY kind)
* For the FIRST set top box, they refund you the fee so on your bill, it looks like $6 and then -$6
* There is a $7/month DVR fee, you pay $7/month if you have 1 or 100 DVRs
* There is an *ADDITIONAL* $5/month *Tivo* fee. You pay this if you have a Tivo based DVR

A side note: The "lifetime" subscription was a Tivo thing... if you bought it through Tivo, DirecTV will not recognize it. If you bought it through DirecTV, they will recognize it assuming they still have that information.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the receiver fee is $6.00 now. The extra $5.00 (or what ever it is) is an extra Tivo fee, I believe.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm pretty sure the receiver fee is $6.00 now. The extra $5.00 (or what ever it is) is an extra Tivo fee, I believe.


Fixed .

There was actually a rumor that the $5.00 Tivo fee might be per box, but I think that was just an ugly rumor.


----------



## hammer32 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm an old DirecTiVo user that cancelled D* and switched to an HD TiVo and Cox cable many years ago. I've since moved to TimeWarner country and the experience is making me look at switching back to D*. 

I have some of the same concerns as a previous poster (I can't scroll up to see who on the mobile interface). I've always been very happy with TiVo's ability to handle season passes without error... In the experience of other former TiVo users, do D* receivers handle them just as well, or do you end up with repeats/old episodes/missed recordings ever?

I assume that a previous poster's comment about the lack of repeat flags means D* rolls its own guide data, or at least doesn't get it from someone like Zap2It?

I had been thinking about the new DirecTiVo, but am open to D*'s HDDVRs as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv does get it's Guide Data from Zap2It and Garbage In, then Garbage Out.

Right now there is a problem with Golf Tournaments coming on at 3:00 P.M. after a 2 hour broadcast on The Golf Channel where someone thinks the 3:00 P.M. Airing is a Repeat which it is not so they have Removed the "Live" from the Guide Data Tag "Live Event" and now my Series Links do not work so I have had to Manually redo them.

I am trying to get it fixed and hopefully I can report success in a week or two.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

investor village (tivo) was buzzing because the new web site doesn't mention kidzone as a feature anymore. can anyone confirm kidzone is still there or not?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> investor village (tivo) was buzzing because the new web site doesn't mention kidzone as a feature anymore. can anyone confirm kidzone is still there or not?


Only if someone from testing group of the THR22-100 will chime here ...
Or that person who got force DL on his HR22-100 that [currently testing TiVo] FW (glitches happening sometimes  ).


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

HiDefGator said:


> investor village (tivo) was buzzing because the new web site doesn't mention kidzone as a feature anymore. can anyone confirm kidzone is still there or not?


No confirmation, but from what I've read, it looks like there's no kidzone.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Richierich" said:


> Directv does get it's Guide Data from Zap2It and Garbage In, then Garbage Out.
> 
> Right now there is a problem with Golf Tournaments coming on at 3:00 P.M. after a 2 hour broadcast on The Golf Channel where someone thinks the 3:00 P.M. Airing is a Repeat which it is not so they have Removed the "Live" from the Guide Data Tag "Live Event" and now my Series Links do not work so I have had to Manually redo them.
> 
> I am trying to get it fixed and hopefully I can report success in a week or two.


The way overwhelming majority of all guide data is correct though, and TiVo is also not flawless either, since they get their data from the same people.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> You are mixing up a bunch of fees
> 
> * Its $6/month for each set top box (of ANY kind)
> * For the FIRST set top box, they refund you the fee so on your bill, it looks like $6 and then -$6
> ...


I just looked at my most recent bill. There is a $6 fee for "primary based leased receiver". There is also a credit back on that fee (so you are right about that).

However, I have no $7/month DVR fee. I also never had an additional $5/month Tivo fee when I had the HR10-250 or the original DirecTivo box. This is probably because I paid my "lifetime" fee to DirecTV, as you note, and they damn well better still have that fee on record, because they have told me each time I "upgraded" my DVR that my payment of that fee would still keep the DVR fee at bay. Just to date how long ago that was, the Tivo fee was $10 a month through DirecTV when I bought the original box.


----------



## bldxyz (Aug 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> That's a guide date thing on it recording old shows. And yes, TiVo can and does have this issue too. Original air date means nothing to dvrs, what does it weather or not it's flagged as new or repeat, (which we cant even see on screen anywhere) and I'm guessing that the channel isn't flagging these shows as repeats. Especially if it's in syndication. Are those by chance episodes that once aired on a different channel when they where new?


I think you are wrong about this, since the problem I've seen with DirecTV on this is that when I first program a Season Pass, it grabs repeats for a while and then, magically, it starts obeying the "first run only" criteria. It isn't about the program guide, it's just a bug in the software.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

bldxyz said:


> However, I have no $7/month DVR fee. I also never had an additional $5/month Tivo fee when I had the HR10-250 or the original DirecTivo box. This is probably because I paid my "lifetime" fee to DirecTV, as you note, and they damn well better still have that fee on record, because they have told me each time I "upgraded" my DVR that my payment of that fee would still keep the DVR fee at bay. Just to date how long ago that was, the Tivo fee was $10 a month through DirecTV when I bought the original box.


I don't remember there ever being a "Tivo fee" on the older directivo's. There was a DVR fee and that would have been eliminated by your lifetime deal. The "tivo fee" is a brand new upgrade to Tivo charge. If you want Tivo then you have to pay extra for it now. It's a premium real Tivo DVR after all. Not a common everyday dvr for working stiffs like the HR24.


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

HiDefGator said:


> I don't remember there ever being a "Tivo fee" on the older directivo's. There was a DVR fee and that would have been eliminated by your lifetime deal. The "tivo fee" is a brand new upgrade to Tivo charge. If you want Tivo then you have to pay extra for it now. It's a premium real Tivo DVR after all. Not a common everyday dvr for working stiffs like the HR24.


Paying more for old technology... Truly the definition of getting fleeced.


----------



## StephenT (Mar 6, 2008)

bldxyz said:


> I think you are wrong about this, since the problem I've seen with DirecTV on this is that when I first program a Season Pass, it grabs repeats for a while and then, magically, it starts obeying the "first run only" criteria. It isn't about the program guide, it's just a bug in the software.


The bug I've seen is that if the episode you click on either from the guide or search results to set up the season pass is a repeat it will record that episode and only first run after that. It seems to always record the episode you use to set up the season pass no matter what. I've never seen it record repeats after that episode unless the guide data is bad.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll go out on a limb and make a prediction here:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> But enthusiasts? I think most of you will stay with your HR2x's. They're pretty good, when you think about it... 90-minute buffers, the new HDUI is coming, and of course, MRV.


I generally agree with Stuart's comments, with one additional caveat...hackability. My old SD DirecTivos had 120 minute buffers, supported MRV, could stream recordings directly to a PC, deliver caller ID info to every TV with only a phone line attached to a single DVR and allowed me to transfer recordings from one DVR to another for archival storage or unit repair/replacement. I know TiVo has made hacking their boxes much tougher, and the THR21 may not even be running the full TiVo Linux build. But if the boxes are in anyway hackable, I think you'll see adoption by *TiVo* enthusiasts.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"bldxyz" said:


> I think you are wrong about this, since the problem I've seen with DirecTV on this is that when I first program a Season Pass, it grabs repeats for a while and then, magically, it starts obeying the "first run only" criteria. It isn't about the program guide, it's just a bug in the software.


If you choose a repeat to start the season pass, it will record that one. It always records the show you pick to start the season pass. Just the way it works. Not a bug. That may be what you are seeing. The assumption is that you wanted that show since you used it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Titan25 said:


> I generally agree with Stuart's comments, with one additional caveat...hackability. My old SD DirecTivos had 120 minute buffers, supported MRV, could stream recordings directly to a PC, deliver caller ID info to every TV with only a phone line attached to a single DVR and allowed me to transfer recordings from one DVR to another for archival storage or unit repair/replacement. I know TiVo has made hacking their boxes much tougher, and the THR21 may not even be running the full TiVo Linux build. But if the boxes are in anyway hackable, I think you'll see adoption by *TiVo* enthusiasts.


I think the TiVo enthusiasts may disappointed, I think it may be a whole lot tougher.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> I don't remember there ever being a "Tivo fee" on the older directivo's.


You don't remember an additional monthly fee because there wasn't one. It is a new concept for DIRECTV to charge extra to use a "third party" DVR. The old TiVo lifetime fee covered the DVR fee entirely; it didn't just avoid a premium fee.


> It's a premium real Tivo DVR after all. Not a common everyday dvr for working stiffs like the HR24.


This couldn't be much further from the truth. In the first place, it isn't a premium TiVo DVR. The wow factor will be severely limited with respect to the current SA TiVo state-of-the-art not to mention the current DIRECTV state-of-the-art. In the second place it is based on the HR22 that is not at all superior to the HR24.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> (...) But if the boxes are in anyway hackable, I think you'll see adoption by *TiVo* enthusiasts.


My expectation is that they will be exactly as hackable as the DIRECTV HR2x DVRs.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> The wow factor will be severely limited with respect to the current SA TiVo state-of-the-art not to mention the current DIRECTV state-of-the-art. In the second place it is based on the HR22 that is not at all superior to the HR24.


my comment about it being a real Tivo and not the common man's DVR was a bit tongue in cheek. I have no desire to get one myself.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

harsh said:


> This couldn't be much further from the truth. In the first place, it isn't a premium TiVo DVR. The wow factor will be severely limited with respect to the current SA TiVo state-of-the-art not to mention the current DIRECTV state-of-the-art. In the second place it is based on the HR22 that is not at all superior to the HR24.


I would have suspected you'd of all people would recognize sarcasm...


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think the TiVo enthusiasts may disappointed, I think it may be a whole lot tougher.





Stuart Sweet said:


> My expectation is that they will be exactly as hackable as the DIRECTV HR2x DVRs.


I suspect you are correct...if they were simply porting the whole system (including the general purpose OS) the port would not have taken so long. 

We'll know for sure soon.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> No confirmation, but from what I've read, it looks like there's no kidzone.


LOL... Kidzone is one of the 3 crazy reasons I've seen for why people still want this thing. The others being the remote and the sounds . They'll get the remote and sounds, but I wonder what the holdouts who want Kidzone are gonna do???


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> LOL... Kidzone is one of the 3 crazy reasons I've seen for why people still want this thing. The others being the remote and the sounds . They'll get the remote and sounds, but I wonder what the holdouts who want Kidzone are gonna do???


Ironiclly, at the pace that tivo is moving, the kids will outgrow kidzone before tivo gets done. :lol:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think the TiVo enthusiasts may disappointed, I think it may be a whole lot tougher.


And there are two credible reasons to support that:

1) it is not proprietary hardware, so may not have unique hacking opportunities one might expect for something wholly different.

2) one of the reasons it may have taken so long is that the hoops DTV has made them go through likely include making it as secure as current DTV hardware.​
The only reason I keep a '250 running (which expanded can only hold about 20% of what a HD DVR+ can hold) is that slo-mo is implemented properly on the '250 (rather than ridiculously), which comes in pretty handy when you need to scrutinize the _Victoria's Secret_ special . Otherwise, comparatively speaking, it is old, slow, obsolete, and underfeatured.

And it may be a challenge to do slo-mo elegantly in MPEG-4, so for that and a host of other reasons, while I expect it to be every bit the equal of the HD DVR+, I am not expecting the new Tivo to be a world-beater by any stretch of the imagination.

There is little unconquered frontier at this point that would justify a "premium" DVR which would be set apart technically from what is already available. So, Mr. Rogers, "good luck with that". I think you've been hoodwinked; DTV delayed you to the point where whatever you come up with will be just another <_yawn_> DVR by comparison.

Tivo can't win, and DTV can't lose; they have 98% of the world covered feature-wise and reliability-wise, and for the 2% lunatic fringe fan boys who just can't live without it, they can soon offer Tivo, and any premium cost will be absorbed by the fan boys who pay the premium. Tivo penetration into the DTV universe will always be insignificant, yet hopefully not to the point where they can't cover costs because the demand is so low. And we win, too, as competition keeps everyone on their toes.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Guaranteed the box will not be hackable. DirecTV is strictly closed platform after the whole debacle of the early days up til circa 2004. Aren't the standalone Tivo's pretty closed now adays too?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bldxyz" said:


> I think you are wrong about this, since the problem I've seen with DirecTV on this is that when I first program a Season Pass, it grabs repeats for a while and then, magically, it starts obeying the "first run only" criteria. It isn't about the program guide, it's just a bug in the software.


That's totaly different than what you said earlier. Whenever you start a new season pass, whatever episode you use to set that season pass will be recorded, period, no matter what the guide data and whatever you set the sl for, repeats etc. The idea is, you selected that episode when you wanted to record, and the sl will also record any other episode based on what criteria you set. That's how they have always worked. That's not a bug, it's expected.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Now available for order on Solid Signal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"bldxyz" said:


> I just looked at my most recent bill. There is a $6 fee for "primary based leased receiver". There is also a credit back on that fee (so you are right about that).
> 
> However, I have no $7/month DVR fee. I also never had an additional $5/month Tivo fee when I had the HR10-250 or the original DirecTivo box. This is probably because I paid my "lifetime" fee to DirecTV, as you note, and they damn well better still have that fee on record, because they have told me each time I "upgraded" my DVR that my payment of that fee would still keep the DVR fee at bay. Just to date how long ago that was, the Tivo fee was $10 a month through DirecTV when I bought the original box.


Don't expect that to work with the new TiVo fee. I have a feeling the new TiVo fee will be called a premium, or TiVo specific fee, in addition to the dvr fee, which is what you have for free for lifetime. Not sure, but that's what I expect. This new TiVo fee is the first time it's ever been done, Neil now, all dvr fees where covered by the one directv dvr fee, even the tivos. That's not the case anymore.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"SledgeHammer" said:


> Guaranteed the box will not be hackable. DirecTV is strictly closed platform after the whole debacle of the early days up til circa 2004. Aren't the standalone Tivo's pretty closed now adays too?


I wouldn't be surprised if part of the reason its taken tivo so long to bring this out has been tivos ineptitude to close all possible hacking doors to the new TiVo.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Now available for order on Solid Signal.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


>


I saw that but heretofore it would not allow you to add it to your cart and place the order.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Hopefully the 34 will pop on Thursday.


----------



## pheffner (May 5, 2011)

GreyGhost00 said:


> I just forced the new interface update to my HRs on Monday. Before that, I probably would have been stoked about the Tivo resurrection. Now, I'm not sure. I loved my DirecTivos when I had them and it was a pain to give them up, but HD beckoned. The new HD interface does help close the gap.
> .


Would it be possible for you to share with us how you forced the update?

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pheffner said:


> Would it be possible for you to share with us how you forced the update?
> 
> Thanks!


Last pages of the thread will tell you  or this.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We already have two threads of people asking how and when to download the new NR we don't really need the TiVo thread to turn into that too.

:backtotop


----------



## Brennok (Dec 23, 2005)

Talking to my father, he will probably just keep his SD TiVos for now. He truly doesn't care about HD, and he is happy with his 40" CRT. I will probably upgrade his TV once it dies, but not until then. He would also greatly miss the high number of recording hours since I upgraded all of his SD DTiVos to at least a 500gb drive. He also has all of my old DirecTiVos in case any of his dies since I made the switch to FiOS years ago.

My brother prefers TiVo, but I don't think he cares in general. He rarely uses his DVR as it is now. I think he said he recorded like 7 shows last time I talked to him and they were all sports. 

I haven't talked to my father's business partner so I don't know what his plans are. 

Everyone else I know already left DirecTV for FiOS.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

SledgeHammer said:


> Guaranteed the box will not be hackable. DirecTV is strictly closed platform after the whole debacle of the early days up til circa 2004. Aren't the standalone Tivo's pretty closed now adays too?


This term "hackable" when referring to TIVOs is a joke. Hacking is what was done to the access cards of DirecTV in order to get channels for which one doesn't pay. "Hacking" a TIVO can be compared to rooting an Android smart phone in order to customize the receiver to add features or just add aesthetic enhancements.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Theoretically speaking still violation EULA ... but hey, it's all extend functionality as we, users want, not getting free TV !


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the whole thing boils down as to whether my mom switches back. There was no bigger tivo fan than mom. She switched when we upgraded the whole house to SWiM, multi room viewing, and she now has the new GUI.

When it's released, and I tell her she can have tivo, and HD, that will be the litmus test. if she says "yes, I want the tivo screen again", then it will be a great success. If she says "nah, I like what we have let's not bother" if this happens, it will most certainly mean tivo's doom.

AS MY MOM GOES, SO GOES TIVO!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The timing is interesting, as over the past 2 years at CES(2010 and 2011), we visited the Tivo private meeting room, only to be told it was coming "soon". in another month, we'll be at year 3. Despite reports its coming in December, maybe this time, we'll actually see it for real in January 2012 at CES.

Ironically, so much time has passed, and so many other very nice HD DVR models have been released during this same time stretch, that it has become a fraction of the "launch event" that it would have been 3 years ago.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> This term "hackable" when referring to TIVOs is a joke. Hacking is what was done to the access cards of DirecTV in order to get channels for which one doesn't pay. "Hacking" a TIVO can be compared to rooting an Android smart phone in order to customize the receiver to add features or just add aesthetic enhancements.


I know what it means . Unfortunately, "hacking a Tivo" also allowed for theft of service back in the day which is a no-no and is why DirecTV secured the boxes. The Series 2 DirecTivos still allowed hacking in the Tivo sense, but it was quite a bit harder.

What I meant in my original response was, that aside from throwing in a new hard drive, you will not be allowed to touch anything just as you can't on the current DirecTV boxes because the entire OS is stored in signed firmware, not on the hard drive.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"ejjames" said:


> I think the whole thing boils down as to whether my mom switches back. There was no bigger tivo fan than mom. She switched when we upgraded the whole house to SWiM, multi room viewing, and she now has the new GUI.
> 
> When it's released, and I tell her she can have tivo, and HD, that will be the litmus test. if she says "yes, I want the tivo screen again", then it will be a great success. If she says "nah, I like what we have let's not bother" if this happens, it will most certainly mean tivo's doom.
> 
> AS MY MOM GOES, SO GOES TIVO!


Just make sure you tell her what she will loose if she switchs to TiVo as well. One touch record, mrv, hd GUI, etc.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

So is this Puppy going to come out this week???


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Richierich said:


> So is this Puppy going to come out this week???


I hear tomorrow (maybe the day after)


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Once this baby is born, will we then have another forum here for its discussion?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Once this baby is born, will we then have another forum here for its discussion?


I would expect a new thread after the release.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> Once this baby is born, will we then have another forum here for its discussion?


Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> Once this baby is born, will we then have another forum here for its discussion?


Don't try to steal the thunder from TivoCommunity site!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> So is this Puppy going to come out this week???


Soon


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Soon


I Hate That Word "SOON" as it has NO DEFINITION!!!

In the next week, month, year or perhaps NEVER!!! :lol:

I'll Believe It When I See It!!! :hurah:

Also, I'll be at CES 2012 and we will see if it has had it's Debut by then!!! :lol:


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Don't try to steal the thunder from TivoCommunity site!


I still try to stop by every now and then, even if it is just to watch the tumbleweeds roll by.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Richierich said:


> I Hate That Word "SOON" as it has NO DEFINITION!!!
> 
> In the next week, month, year or perhaps NEVER!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


So you'll be at CES soon?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Once this baby is born, will we then have another forum here for its discussion?


Yes. It will be called "Does Anyone Really Care About This New Directivo DVR???". :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> So you'll be at CES soon?


About 15 DBSTalkers will....yup.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> About 15 DBSTalkers will....yup.


YUP, YUP, YUP!!! :lol:

Having a Ball!!!


----------



## iguy (Feb 26, 2006)

What I don't get is why does everyone seem to feel that the DTV UI is that much better than Tivo's? 

I had to replace my DirecTivo's with the HR22 & HR24 as the DirecTivo's finally died after many years. I have been using the DTV UI for the past several months and have tried giving it a fair shot. Not terribly impressed honestly.

Some of the issues I have:
* its not friendly as Tivo.. the noises and comfort of the remote do add to the allure. 
* DTV's remote is one big rectangle with no thought towards comfort. Just a default design trying to take some experience from Tivo.
* DTV won't allow multi-room viewing unless you have only HD and make me pay for it. (Really??? Come on.. as if you don't get enough $$$ from me as it is in fees - HD, DVR, fee for having too man fees). Had Multi-Room Viewing on the DirecTivo pair through the rooting (only thing I used the rooting for). 

On the downside:
* DTV's UI is overall slow and inconsistent. The DirecTivo had some hiccups, not as many as I've had with the newest/best DTVs. Hitting Guide or List can take 45+ seconds to load with average load time being 15 seconds.
* DTV sticks ads into my guide constantly. This is a pay service, I shouldn't get ads unless I opt-in.
* DTV doesn't have suggestions for new shows I might like.

On the upside:
* DTV HR22, HR24 has High Definition
* DTV HR22, HR24 has larger Hard drives than I had before
* DTV's picture in picture when going through List/Guide is nice.

Even:
* Season Passes work basically the same way though DTV still has some basics to deal such as not tying the Season Pass to a specific episode. Takes a couple more clicks to deal with than the old Tivo interface. 
* Both need to have more Season Passes possible in the list. 40+ isn't enough honestly when you have 2+ DVRs in the house.
* Better means to deal with Season Passes in mass to managed passes. Things like when the last episode was recorded. Show what channel this pass is tied to better/cleaner. 

So what am I missing for why folks feel that the DTV UI is that much better?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think you're missing anything, it's a matter of personal preference as far as the UI. As far as the features, its kind of lopsided. Directv dvrs have hd and multiroom viewing, and unhacked tivos have neither. When the thr22 comes out, it will have hd, but there is no indication that it will have multiroom, and don't count on it being hack able.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What's to say the new TiVo box won't have ads in the guide? As for them charging for MRV, yes, they do, but then you can get the HD fee waived.

For the remote, quite a few people don't use the stock remote. I wouldn't use the TiVo remote either.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> What's to say the new TiVo box won't have ads in the guide?


Search Yellow Star+TiVo turned up this thread and DirecTiVo users weren't immune to them either. I would imagine TiVo needs ad revenue even more than DirecTV.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

iguy said:


> What I don't get is why does everyone seem to feel that the DTV UI is that much better than Tivo's?
> ...
> So what am I missing for why folks feel that the DTV UI is that much better?


I think it is mostly what a person first learns and becomes familiar with. Having to change is difficult, whichever direction you are going. That isn't to say that either UI doesn't have pluses or minuses over the other, as there are differences and some will find favor on the Tivo side and some will find favor on the DIRECTV side.

But then the world would be a pretty dull place if we all had exactly the same tastes, wouldn't it?


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

For me I could care less about the UI. Either UI works just fine for me. What was important to me was getting HD and being able to record it. The new Directv DVR could do it and the Tivo couldn't. Staying with Tivo or wanting to go back to Tivo for the UI just seems silly to me. I spend 1% of my TV viewing time looking at the UI. 99% of the time I'm watching a show play. Hard to tell which UI is running when you are watching a show play.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

iguy said:


> So what am I missing for why folks feel that the DTV UI is that much better?


In my opinion the TiVo UI is for kids, very childish, and the DirecTV UI is for adults.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Whatever, kiddo.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't think you're missing anything, it's a matter of personal preference as far as the UI. As far as the features, its kind of lopsided. Directv dvrs have hd and multiroom viewing, and unhacked tivos have neither.* When the thr22 comes out, it will have hd, but there is no indication that it will have multiroom, and don't count on it being hack able.*


Just watched the latest DIRECTV field tech "Must See" December training video. Host Ray Edwards says the THR22 will launch this month and confirms no MRV.

And in addition in case anyone's interested, no 3D capability.
No TV apps
No iPAD access.

Kinda interesting though, is he said the TIVO and DIRECTV remotes will be interchangeable between both types of receivers.

EDIT: Sorry, forgot to add that nomad will not work with the THR22 either.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Just watched the latest DIRECTV field tech "Must See" December training video. Host Ray Edwards says the THR22 will launch this month and confirms no MRV.
> 
> And in addition in case anyone's interested, no 3D capability.
> No TV apps
> ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejjames said:


> HoTat2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the latest DIRECTV field tech "Must See" December training video. Host Ray Edwards says the THR22 will launch this month and confirms no MRV.
> ...


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

If the TiVo box will respond to the remote control in a prompt manner, I'll get 4. I get so frustrated trying to change channel to have the existing UI software on the HR boxes sometimes take a minute to acknowledge a button press. And then it has queued up like 12 button presses in a row, so i've lost my "previous" channel or i get caught on the "customer information" channel.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ejjames said:


> HoTat2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched the latest DIRECTV field tech "Must See" December training video. Host Ray Edwards says the THR22 will launch this month and confirms no MRV.
> ...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Because it's a *TIVO*, you silly!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Because it's a *TIVO*, you silly!


Excuse Me, I was just getting a little Silly!!!

Maybe it was the 2 Glasses of Gewürztraminer!!! :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That word must've taken you ten minutes to type.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> That word must've taken you ten minutes to type.


And he did mistype it; so, yeah, seems two glasses ...
*Gewürztraminer *


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> And he did mistype it; so, yeah, seems two glasses ...
> *Gewürztraminer *


Yes, I did mistype it so now on I on my 3rd Glass of Gewürztraminer!!! :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's lunch time here - too early to support you with a glass of cognac


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It's lunch time here - too early to support you with a glass of cognac


Hey, it's Five O'Clock Somewhere!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Just watched the latest DIRECTV field tech "Must See" December training video. Host Ray Edwards says the THR22 will launch this month and confirms no MRV.
> 
> And in addition in case anyone's interested, no 3D capability.
> No TV apps
> ...


I've heard the same sort of rumors


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

it will only be available in about 10 markets on the 8th of december with a national launch to be determined. I would say SOON for a national launch.:lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll bite just for fun... My responses in bold...



iguy said:


> What I don't get is why does everyone seem to feel that the DTV UI is that much better than Tivo's?
> 
> I had to replace my DirecTivo's with the HR22 & HR24 as the DirecTivo's finally died after many years. I have been using the DTV UI for the past several months and have tried giving it a fair shot. Not terribly impressed honestly.
> 
> ...


Really, its just better because its faster (in terms of key presses to do important things), more versatile, and not so limiting. You have to go through an entire setup process every time you set up a recording. With Directv hit record twice and move on. Being able to surf the guide or playlist while watching tv is important to me. Being able to change what channel list is up, or even better, adding or subtracting channels to a favorites lists right on the info banner. Having the mini guide is great too. Tivo just treats you like your a child and like every time you are doing something its the first time your are doing it. That's not acceptably to me from a deign standpoint, much less a usability standpoint.

With all that said, I am glad they are finally releasing it for those that prefer it. There is nothing wrong with choice, in fact I prefer it!


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Directv has come so far with their DVR's that I could care less about TiVo any more


----------



## sbiller1 (May 18, 2008)

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10979789

Effective December 8, 2011, DIRECTV will begin offering the TiVo ® HD DVR from DIRECTV (THR22-100) in the 10 markets below as an option for both new and current customers. The national rollout for all remaining markets is still being evaluated.

Chicago IL
Denver CO
Los Angeles CA
New York NY
Philadelphia PA
Phoenix AZ
Sacramento CA
San Francisco CA
Seattle WA
Washington DC

The attached TiVo Overview document contains technical specifications and a product overview of benefits / limitations. 
The TiVo® HD DVR will carry a $5 per month TiVo service fee, which is in addition to the $10 per month HD Access fee and the $7 per month DVR service fee.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

> The TiVo® HD DVR will carry a $5 per month TiVo service fee, which is in addition to the $10 per month HD Access fee and the $7 per month DVR service fee.


So the people who have lifetime DVR service, which originally was called lifetime TiVo service, will still have to pay the $5 per month TiVo service fee?


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone think that perhaps Directv dragged their feet on this for years until they could debug their own DVRs? Clearly they have set this up to fail.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Mike_TV said:


> So the people who have lifetime DVR service, which originally was called lifetime TiVo service, will still have to pay the $5 per month TiVo service fee?


That was the previous lifetime, this is the afterlife.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Some info (not sure of the true source):


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

JBernardK said:


> Does anyone think that perhaps Directv dragged their feet on this for years until they could debug their own DVRs? Clearly they have set this up to *epic* fail.


fixed that for you


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Some info (not sure of the true source):


"beloved sound effects"

seriously??


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I bet the Tivo fans are just thrilled they waited for a 2007 DVR. haha


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

hmm, for $5 more a month you get a better guide (user preference) but lose whole home DVR, 3D, Nomad, and Ipad video? 

And that's just in comparison to the HR24 (and similar models). 

Now in comparison to the HR34 with it's 5 tuners and RVU capability, and I really can't see the Tivo model doing well.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

JBernardK said:


> Does anyone think that perhaps Directv dragged their feet on this for years until they could debug their own DVRs? Clearly they have set this up to fail.


So in your mind TiVo shares no blame for the delay?



Mike_TV said:


> So the people who have lifetime DVR service, which originally was called lifetime TiVo service, will still have to pay the $5 per month TiVo service fee?





ATARI said:


> That was the previous lifetime, this is the afterlife.


:lol:

So pretty much everything our trusted sources here had to say about the unit has come to pass. Is it worth $5/mo. extra? You decide.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I bet the Tivo fans are just thrilled they waited for a 2007 DVR. haha


Hey but it's a TiVo!!! :lol:

They will have their Beloved TiVo Peanut!!! :lol:

YAWN!!! :hurah:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bidger said:


> So pretty much everything our trusted sources here had to say about the unit has come to pass. Is it worth $5/mo. extra? You decide.


So, is there an Upfront Charge for the Directivo or is it just $5/month extra???


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Think about it....it is still an HR22 with Tivo thrown in. Absolute genius?? No thanks.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Think about this, though: They spent all this time to basically completely re-write the Tivo software to work on the DirecTV platform (or more likely, re-write the DirecTV software to be more Tivo-like). What's to say this isn't a base upon which they add more features in the future, such as whole home, support for Tivo's iPad app, and others? Personally I don't care about 3D or TV Apps. The only thing that gives me pause is missing the new Tivo Premier style features and no whole home. Otherwise I'd be very tempted to switch back from Dish for this. As it stands, I'm very close to switching to cable so I can get a real Tivo. DirecTV may have hobbled this, but if they did they only hurt themselves, not Tivo.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I wonder how long it will be before TiVo upgrades this THR22 to be able to support Whole Home DVR Service???

This is a definite Deal Breaker for me even if I really had to have a Directivo!!! :nono2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JosephB said:


> DirecTV may have hobbled this, but if they did they only hurt themselves, not Tivo.


Directv didn't Hobble this Directivo but it just took them along time to match all of the requirements and amenities that Directv's DVRs have and they still didn't have enough time to implement WHDVR Service and after all they probably knew they weren't going to make a lot of money on this Puppy so they didn't throw a lot of resources at it.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you kidding me? We waited all this time for that piece of garbage!


-no whole home DVR.
- no iPad app
- old ass hardware line


So what is the advantage?


I say no thank you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

johnp37 said:


> Think about it....it is still an HR22 with Tivo thrown in. Absolute genius?? No thanks.


And it only took them 3 years to do it!!!

With No WHDVR, what a Crock of Crap!!! :lol:

Give Me A Break!!! Why would anyone want this piece of donkey dung unless they just have to have their TiVo Stuff for Dummies???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The provenance of those screencaps has been verified. Everything they say is true.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JBernardK said:


> Does anyone think that perhaps Directv dragged their feet on this for years until they could debug their own DVRs? Clearly they have set this up to fail.


The delays were not on DirecTV's end, it was TiVo holding up the show.


----------



## JBernardK (Aug 16, 2006)

RunnerFL said:



> The delays were not on DirecTV's end, it was TiVo holding up the show.


This is your guess, mine is different. Note that TiVo has released several DVRs to MSOs since they started this with Directv. Also have a 4 tuner TiVo on the market NOW.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

JBernardK said:


> This is your guess, mine is different. Note that TiVo has released several DVRs to MSOs since they started this with Directv. Also have a 4 tuner TiVo on the market NOW.


He's not "guessing."


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

JBernardK said:


> This is your guess, mine is different. Note that TiVo has released several DVRs to MSOs since they started this with Directv. Also have a 4 tuner TiVo on the market NOW.


All DirecTV did was supply Tivo with HR22's. The development was all on TiVo's side.

DirecTV provided them with HR22's when the HR22 was the current newest model. That should tell you how long it took TiVo.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't have to guess; the blame for the delays was very much on the TiVo side.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JBernardK said:


> This is your guess, mine is different.


It's not a guess.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, Ray said the TIVO also has no built-in UI to configure a DCCK-W if used. Have to use a PC or another DIRECTV HD receiver.

Yeah I know, maybe an irrelevant technical shortcoming, but just couldn't resist one more jab atop the pile of others at what is clearly a handicapped circa 2007 era box based on DIRECTV's poorest platform ...


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Found this on DirecTV's website.


Effective December 8, 2011, DIRECTV will begin offering the TiVo ® HD DVR from DIRECTV (THR22-100) in the 10 markets below as an option for both new and current customers. The national rollout for all remaining markets is still being evaluated. 



Chicago IL 

Denver CO 

Los Angeles CA 

New York NY 

Philadelphia PA 

Phoenix AZ 

Sacramento CA 

San Francisco CA 

Seattle WA 

Washington DC 



The attached TiVo Overview document contains technical specifications and a product overview of benefits / limitations. 

The TiVo® HD DVR will carry a $5 per month TiVo service fee, which is in addition to the $10 per month HD Access fee and the $7 per month DVR service fee.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh yeah, Ray said the TIVO also has no built-in UI to configure a DCCK-W if used. Have to use a PC or another DIRECTV HD receiver.


I believe that is also true.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, all these years and THIS is what they give us? And $5 a month? LMFAO!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

JBernardK said:


> Does anyone think that perhaps Directv dragged their feet on this for years until they could debug their own DVRs? Clearly they have set this up to fail.


No. I think pure incomptence at every level of tivo was responsible for the delay.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I can't believe this is missing the 25 pin high speed data port.


----------



## wco81 (Feb 23, 2008)

sipester said:


> hmm, for $5 more a month you get a better guide (user preference) but lose whole home DVR, 3D, Nomad, and Ipad video?
> 
> And that's just in comparison to the HR24 (and similar models).
> 
> Now in comparison to the HR34 with it's 5 tuners and RVU capability, and I really can't see the Tivo model doing well.


What iPad video? Is this something supported on all HR2X models?

As for Nomad, it's not available right? Now if you can offload recordings to iPad, you don't need the Nomad, do you?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you have the latest DIRECTV app for iPad you can stream about 40 channels live to the tablet. 

Nomad won't work for TiVo recordings.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wco81 said:


> What iPad video? Is this something supported on all HR2X models?
> 
> As for Nomad, it's not available right? Now if you can offload recordings to iPad, you don't need the Nomad, do you?


Two different things. The iPad DirecTV app can stream several channels (not all of them) on your internal network. Nomad is loading recordings for offline use, and it is very much available. On DirecTV's site, it's under My Equipment, Accessories.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

wco81 said:


> What iPad video? Is this something supported on all HR2X models? ...


No it's not iPAD "video" which runs on the iPAD app. as that does not actually come from the DVRs, but live (and not all channels) from DIRECTV's servers over the internet.

Its the "IP control" of the DVRs via the DIRECTV iPAD app which is not compatible with the new TIVO box



> ... As for Nomad, it's not available right? Now if you can offload recordings to iPad, you don't need the Nomad, do you?


nomad has been available for a while now, and you cannot off-load DIRECTV recordings to an iPAD without the nomad first acting as an intermediary transcoder for the recorded DVR files.


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

ajiuO said:


> Are you kidding me? We waited all this time for that piece of garbage!
> 
> -no whole home DVR.
> - no iPad app
> ...


Also no Nomad support and likely no Directv2PC support as well.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ajiuO said:


> Are you kidding me? We waited all this time for that piece of garbage!
> 
> -no whole home DVR.
> - no iPad app
> ...


Didn't you read the previous 100,000+ posts in this thread? We've been saying its going to be a worthless pile of garbage for YEARS.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

gio12 said:


> Wow, all these years and THIS is what they give us? And $5 a month? LMFAO!


But you get the wicked cool sound effects AND the peanut remote!!! If that isn't worth $5 a month extra, I dunno what is!!!

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sipester said:


> hmm, for $5 more a month you get a better guide (user preference) but lose whole home DVR, 3D, Nomad, and Ipad video?
> 
> And that's just in comparison to the HR24 (and similar models).
> *
> Now in comparison to the HR34 with it's 5 tuners and RVU capability, and I really can't see the Tivo model doing well.*


If that were a fair comparison then okay I would buy that. I dont think you are gonna find anyone looking for a HR34 and settle for the THR22.


----------



## wnissen (Aug 3, 2008)

But everyone, wait, it's got beloved sound effects! I was always rooting for Tivo because they care about the user experience, but if this is the result of three years of work, no thank you. A 500 GB hard drive! What a steaming pile. If this is the best Tivo has to offer the mass market, they deserve to dwindle into irrelevance.

The first company to pull of a Netflix or iTunes-like aggregation of live TV content with an interface that isn't actively horrible will conquer the world. People may not realize it now, but the current state of search even within the DirecTV Guide is atrocious. Unforgivably bad. Somehow Google can search literally petabytes (millions of GB) that it doesn't even have control over in one quarter of a second, and yet my receiver can't search a few MB of program data stored in special DTV format within the same period. The HD UI shows that at least some aspects needn't be terrible, but there is a long way to go. Grrrr.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

yawn...

I loved my Tivo years ago, but don't really see the point to this any more.

Too little too late, and gives up way too much to my HR's


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ajiuO said:


> Are you kidding me? We waited all this time for that piece of garbage!
> 
> -no whole home DVR.
> - no iPad app
> ...


No YouTube either. When my beloved HR20-700 dies, I'll opt for an HRXX.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Some info (not sure of the true source):


*Pretty much what was expected over the last year or two...*

I'm kind of surprised by the lack of 3D though. I wonder if that capability will be added later, or if it's just not doable?! 

The lack of YouTube is kind of a surprise as well. Stand-Alone TiVos (like my Series 3... RIP) has YouTube... a far superior YouTube user experience than what DirecTV offers. I wonder if this will come later?! 

I'm still a TiVo-lover, and there are multiple things about the TiVo experience I find far superior to DirecTV's experience, but the lack of WHDVR and an additional $5 fee make my choice last year to stick with DirecTV's equipment a good choice.

~Alan


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think Tivo bashing should be allowed here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I understand what you're saying but I'm allowing it because this thread and its predecessors have been about speculation. That speculation seems more grounded now, but until the product launch, it's still speculation. 

When the product launches, the rules for what and how we post will have to change.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't think Tivo bashing should be allowed here.


I agree, and there's probably a loyal following that may be very happy come the 8th, no matter how small (or not) the counts are.

I'm happy for them, with all of us together coexisting on our favorite TV service.

I might even play with the TiVo remote if it's tactile feel, just to check it out.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The TiVo remote was always comfortable to hold, but the shape leads to the comfort and the shape leads to quickly grabbing the remote in the dark and finding the wrong end pointing up!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Sixto said:


> I'm happy for them, with all of us together coexisting on our favorite TV service.


That's the way I've always seen it... 



Drew2k said:


> The TiVo remote was always comfortable to hold, but the shape leads to the comfort and the shape leads to quickly grabbing the remote in the dark and finding the wrong end pointing up!


I've done that equally between the TiVo remotes and the DirecTV remotes.

~Alan


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> ...was always comfortable to hold, but the shape leads to the comfort and the shape leads to quickly grabbing the remote in the dark and finding the wrong end pointing up!


That's what she said? :lol:


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Richierich said:


> I wonder how long it will be before TiVo upgrades this THR22 to be able to support Whole Home DVR Service???
> 
> This is a definite Deal Breaker for me even if I really had to have a Directivo!!! :nono2:


+1


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if the extra $5 is all we would have to pay? I mean is there a fee for having the box? Do you have to agree to another 2 years to get it swap with one you already have? I ask cause I'm not under contract

Thanks


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am looking forward to the DirecTV Tivo for my parents. I had everything set up for them to get Direct's DVR, but when the tech came out to "install" it, he said my parents would not get a good signal at all (due to tall trees surrounding the dish). He said the DVR uses more "something or other", so my parents would only get about 60% clarity/good signal. I think he said they're currently at like 70-80% clarity. 

Would the same be true for Tivo? They really want some sort of DVR.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Boobie1998 said:


> Does anyone know if the extra $5 is all we would have to pay? I mean is there a fee for having the box? Do you have to agree to another 2 years to get it swap with one you already have? I ask cause I'm not under contract
> 
> Thanks


It looks that way. It's an extra $5 on top of the box rental, DVR and HD fee. You're pretty much paying more for the Tivo appearance, it looks cool but you miss out on some DirecTV features. You shouldn't have to renew your contract.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> The TiVo remote was always comfortable to hold, but the shape leads to the comfort and the shape leads to quickly grabbing the remote in the dark and finding the wrong end pointing up!


They added ripping to later versions to make it easier to feel the top from the bottom. Loved the premier TiVo Glo Remote for a few years.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I wonder if the launch date for this, December 8th, the Feast of the Immaculate Conception, is just a coincidence. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> No PiP is kind of a surprise too as well.


Why? It's an HR22 with a different UI. The video chipset doesn't support PIP on an HR22, so the THR22 won't support it either.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> It looks that way. It's an extra $5 on top of the box rental, DVR and HD fee. You're pretty much paying more for the Tivo appearance, it looks cool but you miss out on some DirecTV features. You shouldn't have to renew your contract.


Why shouldn't you have a new contract? It's just like other leased boxes.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Get more, pay less!

:scratchin

..wait, nope. That's not right :lol:


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

I remember how mad i was when directv first started making their own dvr's and closed everyone out.... But you know what? Directv has come a long way. The CE program is awsome they listen to what customers want and work hard to impliment new features on a reguler basis.

I have used tivo & ultimate tv. I absolutly love my hr24 it is the best DVR i have ever used. It is one of the reasons i wouldnt leave directv.

I just think its interesting how far directv has come... Keep it up


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ajiuO said:


> I remember how mad i was when directv first started making their own dvr's and closed everyone out.... But you know what? Directv has come a long way. The CE program is awsome they listen to what customers want and work hard to impliment new features on a reguler basis.
> 
> I have used tivo & ultimate tv. I absolutly love my hr24 it is the best DVR i have ever used. It is one of the reasons i wouldnt leave directv.
> 
> I just think its interesting how far directv has come... Keep it up


+1000.

DIRECTV has come a long way in making the HR24 an Awesome DVR especially now with the HDGUI and WHDVR Service and 3D!!! :hurah:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Why? It's an HR22 with a different UI. The video chipset doesn't support PIP on an HR22, so the THR22 won't support it either.


WHOOPS!! :sure:

I was thinking of PiG and PiL. My bad... 

*NOTE:* I edited my earlier post...

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Guys.... stay tuned for a change in this thread....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

maverick22 said:


> I am looking forward to the DirecTV Tivo for my parents. I had everything set up for them to get Direct's DVR, but when the tech came out to "install" it, he said my parents would not get a good signal at all (due to tall trees surrounding the dish). He said the DVR uses more "something or other", so my parents would only get about 60% clarity/good signal. I think he said they're currently at like 70-80% clarity.
> 
> Would the same be true for Tivo? They really want some sort of DVR.


I suspect he was referring to the SlimLine dish required for HD channels.

TiVo wouldn't change anything...

~Alan


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

Definitely. I couldnt stand it when i got my first DTV HD DVR, the UI and overall feeling was just unacceptable. Now I'm at the point where I'm salivating over the new HR34, I just cant justify 400 at the holidays. My favorite part of the old Tivo was dual live buffers, but the extra 5 bucks on top of a DVR makes it seem laughable.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys.... stay tuned for a change in this thread....


Is that a drumroll starting up, Stuart? :lol:


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

This post spells out the "select markets" that are to get the DirecTiVo this week: http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/6/2615314/directv-tivo-limited-release-dec-8.

Unfortunately, my little town isn't anywhere near any of these options.

And, hey: What's with all the front-panel buttons on this unit? I could be wrong, but I don't think there's a single button on my current S3 TiVo. . . If there are buttons, I've never used them.

Bob


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder if the launch date for this, December 8th, the Feast of the Immaculate Conception, is just a coincidence. :lol:


Sorry to nitpick. . . But because I'm assuming you're making a joke about the TiVo release being as much a miracle as a virgin birth would be, I have to clarify something.

People constantly misunderstand/misuse the term "immaculate conception." It has nothing to do with Jesus' birth or the idea of a virgin giving birth. The "immaculate conception" refers to the (traditionally Roman Catholic) belief that Jesus' _mother,_ Mary, was born without sin, i.e., "immaculate," and did not sin during her lifetime.

Of course, being perfect like that would be a miracle too, so maybe that _is_ what you meant.

Do forgive the theological interruption...

Bob


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Sixto said:


> They added ripping to later versions to make it easier to feel the top from the bottom. Loved the premier TiVo Glo Remote for a few years.


Are we to assume you mean ribbing? As in ribbed?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> Are we to assume you mean ribbing? As in ribbed?


Ribbed for her pl... never mind. !Devil_lol


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Ribbed for her pl... never mind. !Devil_lol


:goofygrin


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I WANT MORE said:


> :goofygrin


Did you order my 34 yet? I'll accept this Tivo instead.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

RMBittner said:


> Sorry to nitpick. . . But because I'm assuming you're making a joke about the TiVo release being as much a miracle as a virgin birth would be, I have to clarify something.
> 
> People constantly misunderstand/misuse the term "immaculate conception." It has nothing to do with Jesus' birth or the idea of a virgin giving birth. The "immaculate conception" refers to the (traditionally Roman Catholic) belief that Jesus' _mother,_ Mary, was born without sin, i.e., "immaculate," and did not sin during her lifetime.
> 
> ...


That is, indeed, what I meant. 

BTW, to correct your response--the feast day refers not to Mary's _birth _(Sept. 8th), but her being _*conceived *_without original sin. The whole TIVO conception thing--that's why I posted it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

OK guy's you've had your fun. Time to let it go.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

jeepwrang3 said:


> Definitely. I couldnt stand it when i got my first DTV HD DVR, the UI and overall feeling was just unacceptable. Now I'm at the point where I'm salivating over the new HR34, I just cant justify 400 at the holidays. My favorite part of the old Tivo was dual live buffers, but the extra 5 bucks on top of a DVR makes it seem laughable.


You do know there are dual live buffers on all the current HRxx series DVRs dont you?

They are by default on a single live buffer but by going to gameplay (I think that is the name they call it) - press the down arrow button once, and then once again to enable it - you get dual live buffers that you can pause and switch between two live channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

F1 Fan said:


> You do know there are dual live buffers on all the current HRxx series DVRs dont you?
> 
> They are by default on a single live buffer but by going to gameplay (I think that is the name they call it) - press the down arrow button once, and then once again to enable it - you get dual live buffers that you can pause and switch between two live channels.


It's called DoublePlay (at least I don't think they've changed the name), and it's not the same as DLB.

I've used DoublePlay once. I personally find it useless...
I've used DLB many times... and miss it from time to time.

~Alan


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> You do know there are dual live buffers on all the current HRxx series DVRs dont you?
> 
> They are by default on a single live buffer but by going to gameplay (I think that is the name they call it) - press the down arrow button once, and then once again to enable it - you get dual live buffers that you can pause and switch between two live channels.


Yeah I learned that about a year after getting my HR20.

Though the tivo didn't require you to utilize the down button to engage it, it was always running. Guess you can say ease of use by just hitting Jump to go back and forth.

Again, simple stuff like that made my wife happy, and the less complaints i heard the happier the customer.


----------



## RMBittner (Mar 28, 2011)

Lord Vader said:


> That is, indeed, what I meant.
> 
> BTW, to correct your response--the feast day refers not to Mary's _birth _(Sept. 8th), but her being _*conceived *_without original sin. The whole TIVO conception thing--that's why I posted it.


Ahh. Got it.

In any case, a miracle of some kind _has_ happened, because it looks like the DirecTiVo is definitely arriving on Thursday. Just not anywhere near my state.

But I'll definitely be interested in seeing how long the "select markets" thing lasts before these things go fully national. I don't imagine anyone knows of any historical precedents with DirecTV...? Do they give "limited releases" three months, six? (Obviously, I'm willing to accept -- and believe -- whatever crumbs you toss my way.)

Bob


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> It's called DoublePlay (at least I don't think they've changed the name), and it's not the same as DLB.
> 
> I've used DoublePlay once. I personally find it useless...
> I've used DLB many times... and miss it from time to time.
> ...





jeepwrang3 said:


> Yeah I learned that about a year after getting my HR20.
> 
> Though the tivo didn't require you to utilize the down button to engage it, it was always running. Guess you can say ease of use by just hitting Jump to go back and forth.
> 
> Again, simple stuff like that made my wife happy, and the less complaints i heard the happier the customer.


I agree it isnt DLB (and thanks for the name reminder) but it is the closest you can get and for some people it is better than nothing, so just wanted to let him know (though he already did lol).

I wonder if the HR34 will have fiveplay? (thankfully it has 5 tuners and not four!  )


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I just couldn't see paying more and loosing all the great features I know have. My bill is expensive enough now.


----------



## ChrisNC (Dec 1, 2008)

The TiVo remote is still my favorite DVR remote. Any chance you can use the new TiVo remote with a DirecTV HR24? I wish someone would make a universal remote exactly like the TiVo remote, but with just a few more buttons.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> I wonder if the HR34 will have fiveplay?


Nope. At least not so far and for the intended purpose (a single DVR feeding 3 client boxes or standalone receivers) it wouldn't be appropriate to enable that kind of feature anyway.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the TiVo thread... the HR34 thread's down the street


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The time has come... the new TiVo forum is open!

Continue all discussion in the appropriate thread here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=194


----------

